# why is my UAE security clearance taking so long. Its been 4 weeks already darn



## Ru45ger

I have been waiting to leave for this job for months. Now ghetto I'm writing even more due to the security clearance.


----------



## newguyintown

Things work out SLOW out here... Be patient!


----------



## babutan

What is the general time frame to get one?


----------



## newguyintown

Believe it or not, it can take up to 3-4 months to get the security clearance!


----------



## Woody1

I have been waiting nearly 2 months so far!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ru45ger said:


> I have been waiting to leave for this job for months. Now ghetto I'm writing even more due to the security clearance.


I waited 14 weeks for my security clearance! It'll happen, jus takes time...


----------



## Evok

Still better than in the US, where a security clearance takes nine months to a year. 

Be patient.


----------



## kingmech

Hi
for security clearance as i know it takes from 1 to 3 months


----------



## AlexDhabi

I believe there are different security clearance procedures depending on your job. It usually takes 2-3 months in my company. I know some people joining a government organisation where it has recently taken more than 4 months.


----------



## shawgialbess

4 months going 5 in here......


----------



## humus

Hi all. First time poster here. When do you give up and assume you are not successful?

I've been waiting for 14 weeks and havr NO criminal record and been in the uae for the last 4 years.


----------



## AlexDhabi

You will be informed if you are not successful. Unfortunately it is happening to a few people who are working here already. The checks are more strict than they used to be. 
I've noticed it is mostly Arabs or Arab Americans who seem to be failing the check even though they have no criminal convictions or questionable background and are already working in government-related jobs here.


----------



## humus

Parents are from Pak but born and raised in Manchester, so Brit Pak and ain't been back for years.

So the people who are having checks whilst in employment, are they told to get lost basically?

What a sorry state of affairs. More justice and equality in a non muslim country I say.


----------



## humus

What do they actually check for in a security clearance?

How do you find out if you are of.interest to somebody or agency?

Even famous people are no fly lists to yhe usa so even they are viewed with suspicion..

If you are refused clearance, can you apply to a private company in a similar field...?


----------



## cottage

It has been a month...am still waiting...another 3 months to go..


----------



## cubon

Recently, Abu Dhabi government imposed some additional requirements for expats. These requirements will take longer time to process security clearance and residence visa.


----------



## cottage

cubon said:


> Recently, Abu Dhabi government imposed some additional requirements for expats. These requirements will take longer time to process security clearance and residence visa.


do you know and share with us what are those additional requirements?


----------



## cottage

cubon said:


> Recently, Abu Dhabi government imposed some additional requirements for expats. These requirements will take longer time to process security clearance and residence visa.


do u know what are those additional requirements and please share with us...


----------



## cubon

The requirements impact to processing time which carried out by employer. I don't know what are they exactly but It will take at least 4 weeks than before.


----------



## norampin

Thanks for the info.

Are you saying its not the government but the employers that are taking longer?

W have been waiting since January...however, since then we had to send additional attested documents. The last info we sent and was accepted was 3.5 weeks ago.


----------



## cubon

As I was told that the government imposed some additional requirement on expat recruitment procedure then this cause SC/visa processing time taking longer than before. This process is carried out by the employers.


----------



## norampin

Wahoo we got clearance today!!!


Thnx for your help


----------



## cottage

norampin said:


> Wahoo we got clearance today!!!
> 
> 
> Thnx for your help


So overall how long it takes till you get the clearance? 2 months?


----------



## norampin

cottage said:


> So overall how long it takes till you get the clearance? 2 months?


Well the whole process started in november!

They asked for attested docs, sent them, then they asked for more (this fits in with additional requirements)
Since we sent all the docs it has been just over 5 weeks.


----------



## cubon

Lucky you, congratulation Norampin ! I am still waiting for SC/visa since 15/Jan. It is taking too long in my case !


----------



## cottage

norampin said:


> Well the whole process started in november!
> 
> They asked for attested docs, sent them, then they asked for more (this fits in with additional requirements)
> Since we sent all the docs it has been just over 5 weeks.


Congrats...like cubon, i've been waiting since February...well, presume another 3 months to go


----------



## Pedjat87

I submitted all the forms to my company today and the HR coordinator told me she forwarded it to the Government Relations Manager. She said it takes at least 10 days to process everything and release a visa... I hope it won't take months, I can't wait to move to Abu Dhabi. Wish me luck


----------



## norampin

Pedjat87 said:


> I submitted all the forms to my company today and the HR coordinator told me she forwarded it to the Government Relations Manager. She said it takes at least 10 days to process everything and release a visa... I hope it won't take months, I can't wait to move to Abu Dhabi. Wish me luck


Ok, good luck.

Just a word of warning....

DONT EXPECT IT IN 10 DAYS....IT WILL NOT HAPPEN.

I put it in caps just to make it clear and set your expectations early.

Unfortunatly it appears most HR departments are not sure what to expect!...or they just lie to avoid you going elsewhere.

Good luck - It will come - just takes time.


----------



## Pedjat87

norampin said:


> Ok, good luck.
> 
> Just a word of warning....
> 
> DONT EXPECT IT IN 10 DAYS....IT WILL NOT HAPPEN.
> 
> I put it in caps just to make it clear and set your expectations early.
> 
> Unfortunatly it appears most HR departments are not sure what to expect!...or they just lie to avoid you going elsewhere.
> 
> Good luck - It will come - just takes time.


Thanks!
I am aware of how this wont happen in 10 days, I hope it will be a month top. I applied for a hotel job, so it shouldn't be so tough. I have had my fair share of problems with visas and embassies, and I know that things are far from being simple. 
Good luck to you yoo! Thanks again!


----------



## Evok

Congrats! 

Told you it can take a while!


----------



## soulmate4ever143

*Cost Engineer*

I am waiting for my Security Clearance since 10.Feb.2013 till date HR Dept cannot give specific date when it will release. The company hired me in Abu Dhabi is dealing with Defense (Semi-Government Company) and no JO yet issued to me since HR Dept is still waiting for my SC to be released prior to issuance of Job Offer (JO). Time to time I send email inquiry to HR but same reply from them that my SC still on process.

Do anybody knows how can I check by my self the status of my SC applied by my future employer? Since I also tried to inquire in Abu Dhabi Government site (www dot abudhabi dot ae) but they don't cover nor handling the SC processing.

How long do I need to wait for my SC to release since almost 8-weeks now and no clear status of my SC till date.

Please help.... thanks...


----------



## Jynxgirl

I have seen a few people sc take up to four months.... 

All you can do is keep waiting. I do not believe you are able to check on your security clearance. I think they did that on purpose or there would be alot of people calling and bothering that office to ask about their clearance. Everything is slow and in efficient in the uae. This is just your introductory to it


----------



## cottage

Just to share

All vacancies have to advertise for emiraties first through abu dhabi tawteen council website. And also will require clearance from them. Then only the companies can open to expatriates.

It would add 1 more month in overall waiting period...


----------



## Mrki

Hi,

I am new to the forum. I am exhausted waiting for my SC its is 4 months since i submitted, and still no SC. shawgialbess have you received your SC yet. How long before they yell u that you have been unsuccessful.

My Profile:

Australian
Job Offer with government agency.

Cheers
Mrki


----------



## Zee2012

I've been waiting since Dec12 for oil and gas job.


----------



## Mrki

It's a relief that others are in the same position. Hopefully we all receive our sc very soon and put us out of our misery.

Cheers
Mrki


----------



## Chevy105

Do you know the name of the company do your SC?


----------



## Mrki

Chevy105,

No idea, it is all kept a secret. After reading many posts on this and other forums the whole process is a bit of a mystery.


----------



## Nikhhil

cottage said:


> Just to share
> 
> All vacancies have to advertise for emiraties first through abu dhabi tawteen council website. And also will require clearance from them. Then only the companies can open to expatriates.
> 
> It would add 1 more month in overall waiting period...


It means most of us(everyone of us ideally!) should be able to see our to be position listed at below link?

hxxps://xxx.tawteencouncil.ae/ADTC_Online/en/candidate/EmployerVacancy.aspx?locale=en&department=ADTC. (Replace xx with tt)

Ps:I am also waiting for my SC for two months now.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Welcome friends to the UAE! Just a bit of background..I am here and have been since 1 Oct. I did have to wait (just like all of you) and wait I did. I waited 5 1/2 months for my SC. I am not understanding why it seems like everyone is crying about their security clearances? So you waited 2 or 3 months!?! Is the end of the world near? Oh yea, while I was waiting, I was eating up all our savings and yes, if you must know, I have a wife and 2 small aged children. We are all in the same boat with life and family. ZEE2012, I have seen your posts a lot on here. I thought you were already on your way? Good luck all of you. DOn't mean to sound like the mean person but it is what everyone goes through for their security clearances. Yes, even I know some that took a month or 2 but for the majority, this seems to be the norm.


----------



## Zee2012

Bounty hunter,

Not there yet !! I keep getting unofficial information from different sources getting my hopes up, only to be dashed and disappointed when nothing happens.  
My current life is on hold until I hear something official. 
Like most people in my situation I scroll the forums for some positive indication I'm not alone!!


----------



## norampin

I suppose its the people in HR not being clued up enough or not sharing past experiences...
If from the start they say the norm is 5-6 months people know what to expect. 
Rather than , it be be here in two weeks etc


----------



## cottage

well while waiting...lets move on wf our life...


----------



## Zee2012

Cottage,

Are you waiting for an ADNOC company as well?


----------



## cottage

Zee2012 said:


> Cottage,
> 
> Are you waiting for an ADNOC company as well?


yup... my interview was on mid february... the last time i checked wf hr was early of this month, in which i sms direct to VP who interviewed me. Then the day after i received email from hiring manager stated that my application is under processed and he cannot even confirmed of when exactly due to government longer time undertaking. 

i wasn't follow up since then... i have had enough..i try to detach my head from thinking all these though i dont deny, i still hope it will come soon...:ranger:


----------



## Chevy105

sorry about this but i cleared security in 10 days.


----------



## Zee2012

Hi Chevy,

Was your job a government\oil gas job? Did your company have a large recruitment campaign?


----------



## cottage

Chevy105 said:


> sorry about this but i cleared security in 10 days.


Congrats.. Things like this that make people wondering..inconsistencies in approval timeline...i think if they (hr) regularly at least update us on the status that should be ok.


----------



## cubon

I think HR has no reason to push the process unless if the position is in urgent case. Otherwise, they don't care what happen to us ! Keep waiting ! Good luck to all !


----------



## Mrki

Hi all,

My SC has come through!!! Feeling so good now!

I waited since December last year so just be patient and I am sure your Sc will come. I know the wait is frustrating but from my experience 5 months may be more normal than we are led to believe.

Cheers


----------



## cottage

Mrki said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My SC has come through!!! Feeling so good now!
> 
> I waited since December last year so just be patient and I am sure your Sc will come. I know the wait is frustrating but from my experience 5 months may be more normal than we are led to believe.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats


----------



## cubon

It is great because my work entry permit or employment visa has been issued following security clearance was obtained. It is really surprised because I has been waiting them for 4 months. I can confirm my SC took about 3,5 months and visa took another 2 weeks. I will be in Abu Dhabi early of June. Cheer !


----------



## aeroman81

Hello all

I am brand new to this site and this thread (and a few others!) have been very useful. I have been offered a position with a big airline in the UAE. I am awaiting my SC and I have been waiting for the last 4 weeks. I was initially told 2 weeks, that went up to 4 weeks and I suspect it will just go even further now. I will share my time frame and progress for all, ( in the spirit of giving back)

Thanks

Sam


----------



## telecompro

Hi guys,

i have been wiating now for 4 weeks and no updates yet  reading everyone's post - im not sure what the exact process is? is the SC before or after the actual visa application?

the weird thing is that HR has not asked me for any attested docs, they only asked for copies (passport, university cert and photos) and and they said they do not need anything else. While it seems everyone else has submitted attested docs..its quite weird...any ideas?


----------



## aeroman81

Hi Telecompro, I am not hugely experienced in the UAE system but so far it seems like any degree certificates or licences issues in the country of origin must be attested by a solicitor, foreign office and the UAE embassy. if i were you I would question it at least once with the proposed employer, you may have a new HR person in charge of your case. SC is before the visa process.

As far as timing is concerned, I have been waiting 8 weeks so welcome to the club


----------



## norampin

@telecom pro 
As aero mans said i would question why they dont need attested docs at this stage.

Normal process is-

1. Interview
2. Accept offer
3. Attested docs sent to employer
4. Security clearance applied
5. Recieve SC acceptance (can take months, outs took about 9 weeks in total. From when they got all paperwork it took 6weeks)
6. Visa request. (Took us 24hours!)
7. Contract signed / orignal returned


----------



## Expathopefull

I had to wait for my replacement education certificate to be issued which was going to take weeks. So the company (al Hosn gas) applied for my security clearance in the mean time. 

SC came back in under ten days, they now have my attested certificate and I fly out to AD in 18 days 7 hours 24 minutes ( not that I'm counting )

It will come back eventually, I'm unable to say why mine came back so quickly though. Looking at the details they asked me for ie place of birth and parents place of birth, the fact we are all England born and still reside there could of had something to do with it. Best of luck people


----------



## Zee2012

Hi expathopefull,

I've been waiting 5 months now! Did you apply for a government/oil gas job?


----------



## Expathopefull

Yes I did, I am a firefighter joining Al Hosn Gas. I went for my interview in January in London. Getting my replacement certificate held things up for 6 weeks so I imagine it could have been sorted a lot quicker.


----------



## telecompro

norampin said:


> @telecom pro
> As aero mans said i would question why they dont need attested docs at this stage.
> 
> Normal process is-
> 
> 1. Interview
> 2. Accept offer
> 3. Attested docs sent to employer
> 4. Security clearance applied
> 5. Recieve SC acceptance (can take months, outs took about 9 weeks in total. From when they got all paperwork it took 6weeks)
> 6. Visa request. (Took us 24hours!)
> 7. Contract signed / orignal returned


Thanks noramp for ur comment,

I will check with the recruiter this since noone has asked for attested docs, only scanned copies.


----------



## telecompro

Thanks noramp for ur comment,

I have just checked with the recruiter and they said I don't not need attested docs since I'm a new Zealander where some nationalities like indian, pak need to provide attested docs. Is this true?


----------



## cottage

Hye
I have officially received the offer ... At last...*Guessed my SC has been approved prior to this. *

But....I am very disappointed. It is a downgrading (to make it short) .

From the basic salary offered against my financial analysis, i would have left around 1K++ for daily spending. Allowances, housing, education, medical benefit are provided but after deducting all possible + current commitments, This will not good enough. And no room for further negotiation. So After waiting for about 3 months, this is really frustrating. 

Might as well i stay in my home country, stick with a regional role in MNC company, enjoyed travelling opportunities throughout many countries and sleep nicely without thinking about cost of living.

ANyway, i still reply to them, expressing my highly appreciation for shortlisting me and sponsored a free trip to AD. Their generousity will be always remembered. 

Good luck All. I close my chapter about moving to AD now. 

Thanks


----------



## Zee2012

Cottage.

If its your first offer have you tried negotiating the salary?


----------



## cottage

Zee2012 said:


> Cottage.
> 
> If its your first offer have you tried negotiating the salary?


Have tried. They said no.


----------



## Hot Stepper

Hi Telecompro - I think it depends on who the recruiting organisation is and what arrangements they have with the relevant federal agency.

I am in exactly the same position as you for a quasi-government body and their position is that they will submit for SC and the visa on the strength of the scanned copies etc. My understanding of the process (and I could be wrong) is that a 'Work Entry Visa' will be issued giving you 30 days to enter the country and work, during which time the application \ upgrade to a residence visa needs to be done - for this upgrade, the certificates need to be attested.

So the process I am in goes that once the SC and entry visa are granted, the certificates then need to be attested prior to arriving in UAE - I don't think there is any exemption to getting them attested at some point, just some companies seem to need them before and some after the SC & visa application.

Hope that helps.



telecompro said:


> Thanks noramp for ur comment,
> 
> I have just checked with the recruiter and they said I don't not need attested docs since I'm a new Zealander where some nationalities like indian, pak need to provide attested docs. Is this true?


----------



## telecompro

Hot Stepper said:


> Hi Telecompro - I think it depends on who the recruiting organisation is and what arrangements they have with the relevant federal agency.
> 
> I am in exactly the same position as you for a quasi-government body and their position is that they will submit for SC and the visa on the strength of the scanned copies etc. My understanding of the process (and I could be wrong) is that a 'Work Entry Visa' will be issued giving you 30 days to enter the country and work, during which time the application \ upgrade to a residence visa needs to be done - for this upgrade, the certificates need to be attested.
> 
> So the process I am in goes that once the SC and entry visa are granted, the certificates then need to be attested prior to arriving in UAE - I don't think there is any exemption to getting them attested at some point, just some companies seem to need them before and some after the SC & visa application.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Wow this is crazy, is it a different process for everyone? well as far as i understand what im wiating for is the pre-approval visa whcih means i go start work there pending only the medical checkup before finalizing the visa. They have only asked for scanned copies 4 weeks ago to start the process and never asked for attestation of docs since then...weird huh?

maybe some1 from here can support with their experience on similar cases like ours?


----------



## TinyTygr

Phew! Having found this forum, the realisation that I am not alone, whilst I make my family's life miserable waiting for that confirmation to finally come through, has made me happier (somewhat). I do feel like I have just joined an 'AA Meeting though' - "Hello everyone, it's been 3 months and 3 days since my papers were submitted and still waiting".

So yes I am another one of you that has gone through the process and had just about given up until I came across you all and have some faith restored that there is a light at the end of the tunnel - eventually. My future employer has been very supportive, but even their hands are tied. There are the array of possibilities - everything from nationality, to seniority of the role, to the type of company, to even the arab springs has caused for more thorough checks. The list goes on but I am sure most of you like me have trolled the sites looking for something.

To 'telecompro' you will need attested documents, there is no exception. Copies Noted, validated with the NZ Min of Foreign Affairs & Trade and then sent to the UAE Embassy to NZ/AUS which is in Canberra. If you are married, certificates need to be attested as well, but don't have to go to UAE Embassy. Personal experience. 

So thanks for thread, good luck to all in the same situation!


----------



## telecompro

TinyTygr said:


> Phew! Having found this forum, the realisation that I am not alone, whilst I make my family's life miserable waiting for that confirmation to finally come through, has made me happier (somewhat). I do feel like I have just joined an 'AA Meeting though' - "Hello everyone, it's been 3 months and 3 days since my papers were submitted and still waiting".
> 
> So yes I am another one of you that has gone through the process and had just about given up until I came across you all and have some faith restored that there is a light at the end of the tunnel - eventually. My future employer has been very supportive, but even their hands are tied. There are the array of possibilities - everything from nationality, to seniority of the role, to the type of company, to even the arab springs has caused for more thorough checks. The list goes on but I am sure most of you like me have trolled the sites looking for something.
> 
> To 'telecompro' you will need attested documents, there is no exception. Copies Noted, validated with the NZ Min of Foreign Affairs & Trade and then sent to the UAE Embassy to NZ/AUS which is in Canberra. If you are married, certificates need to be attested as well, but don't have to go to UAE Embassy. Personal experience.
> 
> So thanks for thread, good luck to all in the same situation!


wow you are kidding me!!! 3 months already...are you still in NZ? or..

Im still going into my 2nd month and have no idea when this is all going to happen..i will not resign from my current job till i get their feedback!

Did you attest your docs from the start or went through the same process as mines? Problem is that im not in NZ a the moment so i would have to email and post everything to NZ whcih will take longer time  so weird that they have not asked me to attest docs tho..while everyone had their early!!


----------



## Zee2012

I was told scanned attested documents would be ok and that the originals handed to employer once i started the job. I've been waiting 5 months for security, so hope the scanned documents didn't slow the process down.


----------



## telecompro

Zee2012 said:


> I was told scanned attested documents would be ok and that the originals handed to employer once i started the job. I've been waiting 5 months for security, so hope the scanned documents didn't slow the process down.


WOOOOOOW 5 months!!! how is this possible? and are the employers actually waiting all this time for you..how can they just wait this long...my employer tells me it should be max 6 weeks but looking at everyones case, i doubt this!


----------



## Zee2012

It's not me slowing the process down, all paperwork submitted in January. I've read some forums and people waiting over one year!! I think companies that do big recruitment campaigns may not actually have the posts available when your interviewed.


----------



## Zee2012

If your employer did a big recruitment drive i wouldn't hold your breath!!


----------



## telecompro

what do you mean by big recruitment drive?


----------



## Zee2012

Some people on forums waiting over 1 year. The post may not be available and you will have to wait longer. I think they take on more than they need and have some in reserve.


----------



## TinyTygr

telecompro said:


> wow you are kidding me!!! 3 months already...are you still in NZ? or..
> 
> Im still going into my 2nd month and have no idea when this is all going to happen..i will not resign from my current job till i get their feedback!
> 
> Did you attest your docs from the start or went through the same process as mines? Problem is that im not in NZ a the moment so i would have to email and post everything to NZ whcih will take longer time  so weird that they have not asked me to attest docs tho..while everyone had their early!!


I am in Dubai already on another contract, so went through the attesting process to obtain both work and residence visa's for Dubai (which operates differently to Abu Dhabi).

The SC process is different in that they are doing some kind of checking and I am not sure whether attested docs are needed for this process, but rather just copies. Once you're cleared THEN you will need attested docs for the next stage which will be after your formal offer. Once those docs are received by the company they will arrange for a temp work visa (one month) and you can enter the country, pick up at airport and you are good to go. 

Once in the country you have to undergo a medical which is pretty straight-forward and you will have a residence visa issued and then your emirates ID etc. A whole different set of frustrations, and I ams sure there are threads on here to help with that.

All up - this is all the norm in this part of the world, slow, painfully frustrating sometimes and things happen (or don't) with no explanation. You get used to it.

Yes you will have to send your stuff to Wellington to get attested, sent back to you, then forward to UAE Embassy in Canberra, back to you and then to your future employer or agency working on this for you.


----------



## TinyTygr

telecompro said:


> what do you mean by big recruitment drive?


I don't think this is the situation in your case, and neither have I known a case to take as long as a year, but I cannot confirm that. There seems to be a window of anywhere between 2 weeks and 3-4 months. Nobody knows or is 'allowed' to question the process.


----------



## telecompro

TinyTygr said:


> I am in Dubai already on another contract, so went through the attesting process to obtain both work and residence visa's for Dubai (which operates differently to Abu Dhabi).
> 
> The SC process is different in that they are doing some kind of checking and I am not sure whether attested docs are needed for this process, but rather just copies. Once you're cleared THEN you will need attested docs for the next stage which will be after your formal offer. Once those docs are received by the company they will arrange for a temp work visa (one month) and you can enter the country, pick up at airport and you are good to go.
> 
> Once in the country you have to undergo a medical which is pretty straight-forward and you will have a residence visa issued and then your emirates ID etc. A whole different set of frustrations, and I ams sure there are threads on here to help with that.
> 
> All up - this is all the norm in this part of the world, slow, painfully frustrating sometimes and things happen (or don't) with no explanation. You get used to it.
> 
> Yes you will have to send your stuff to Wellington to get attested, sent back to you, then forward to UAE Embassy in Canberra, back to you and then to your future employer or agency working on this for you.


Really one month temp work visa?? but this will not be enough for me to finsih all my docs and attestation as t going back and forth sending docs...not really sure if the company will actually have all this patience to wait for me hehe lets see!!


----------



## Hot Stepper

TinyTygr said:


> I am in Dubai already on another contract, so went through the attesting process to obtain both work and residence visa's for Dubai (which operates differently to Abu Dhabi).


Hmmm, now that sounds like a good solution to the waiting issue - how did you go about doing that?

The waiting whilst not being able to hand in notice and provides for a very challenging work environment trying to stay focused... let alone all the family related decisions that have to be postponed or can't be answered pending the outcome of the SC. 

Aghhhhhh, lol


----------



## TinyTygr

telecompro said:


> Really one month temp work visa?? but this will not be enough for me to finsih all my docs and attestation as t going back and forth sending docs...not really sure if the company will actually have all this patience to wait for me hehe lets see!!


OK, maybe I confused you a little, so will try and explain again. If you want to work in the UAE, you need to have your qualifications attested, period. So the steps are:

1. Company X in UAE makes you an official offer, and HR will request your attested qualifications, a copy of your passport and passport photos, which you courier to them.
2. Company X receives your documents and applies for a temporary work visa. When it is issued you will be emailed a copy of this
3. You can then travel to the UAE and pick up the original visa at the airport and get your passport stamped. If you travel to the UAE before this you will be entering on a tourist visa and not allowed to work, so you have to wait for the temp work visa.
4. Once you are in the UAE you will undergo a medical, fingerprinting etc so that your Residence/work visa and Emirates ID can be issued. Medical, fingerprinted etc takes half a day, issuing takes a couple of weeks. Normally this is valid for 2-3 years after issue.

The stage you are at now is that you have an indicative offer from a company, because you are undergoing a security check (a requirement of Abu Dhabi especially if you are joining a company that is government owned). Once this gets approved, then Step 1 of above kicks in.

So it is good idea to get the attesting out of the way now, whilst you wait for you SC approval. 

Hope this clarifies


----------



## TinyTygr

Hot Stepper said:


> Hmmm, now that sounds like a good solution to the waiting issue - how did you go about doing that?
> 
> The waiting whilst not being able to hand in notice and provides for a very challenging work environment trying to stay focused... let alone all the family related decisions that have to be postponed or can't be answered pending the outcome of the SC.
> 
> Aghhhhhh, lol


I was already working in Dubai. Yes it is extremely challenging, but unfortunately no way around it, so everyone is experiencing the same 'pain'!


----------



## Paraguanero

Hi Friends, a couple of question

What happens if in your homecountry there aren't a UAE Embassy to attest your documentation?... Which will the procedure to follow?


----------



## telecompro

TinyTygr said:


> OK, maybe I confused you a little, so will try and explain again. If you want to work in the UAE, you need to have your qualifications attested, period. So the steps are:
> 
> 1. Company X in UAE makes you an official offer, and HR will request your attested qualifications, a copy of your passport and passport photos, which you courier to them.
> 2. Company X receives your documents and applies for a temporary work visa. When it is issued you will be emailed a copy of this
> 3. You can then travel to the UAE and pick up the original visa at the airport and get your passport stamped. If you travel to the UAE before this you will be entering on a tourist visa and not allowed to work, so you have to wait for the temp work visa.
> 4. Once you are in the UAE you will undergo a medical, fingerprinting etc so that your Residence/work visa and Emirates ID can be issued. Medical, fingerprinted etc takes half a day, issuing takes a couple of weeks. Normally this is valid for 2-3 years after issue.
> 
> The stage you are at now is that you have an indicative offer from a company, because you are undergoing a security check (a requirement of Abu Dhabi especially if you are joining a company that is government owned). Once this gets approved, then Step 1 of above kicks in.
> 
> So it is good idea to get the attesting out of the way now, whilst you wait for you SC approval.
> 
> Hope this clarifies


Excellent feedback, thanks makes it much better understanding it now 

You mention that the stage im in for SC is because its is requirement of Abu dhabi but im going to Dubai. Does this rule apply for Dubai as well?

I will start the attesting process asap then as advised by to avoid any further time loss..

also one last question, is it possible for me to enter UAE now just on a tourist visa as i was planning to meet some friends over there? Or i have to stay away from UAE during their SC and employment process? Whats your advise here?


----------



## telecompro

TinyTygr said:


> Phew! Having found this forum, the realisation that I am not alone, whilst I make my family's life miserable waiting for that confirmation to finally come through, has made me happier (somewhat). I do feel like I have just joined an 'AA Meeting though' - "Hello everyone, it's been 3 months and 3 days since my papers were submitted and still waiting".
> 
> So yes I am another one of you that has gone through the process and had just about given up until I came across you all and have some faith restored that there is a light at the end of the tunnel - eventually. My future employer has been very supportive, but even their hands are tied. There are the array of possibilities - everything from nationality, to seniority of the role, to the type of company, to even the arab springs has caused for more thorough checks. The list goes on but I am sure most of you like me have trolled the sites looking for something.
> 
> To 'telecompro' you will need attested documents, there is no exception. Copies Noted, validated with the NZ Min of Foreign Affairs & Trade and then sent to the UAE Embassy to NZ/AUS which is in Canberra. If you are married, certificates need to be attested as well, but don't have to go to UAE Embassy. Personal experience.
> 
> So thanks for thread, good luck to all in the same situation!


Hi everyone,

the good news is that i have received my SC clearance they issued the employment visa to me...but it states i have to be in the UAE within the next month. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Expathopefull

telecompro said:


> WOOOOOOW 5 months!!! how is this possible? and are the employers actually waiting all this time for you..how can they just wait this long...my employer tells me it should be max 6 weeks but looking at everyones case, i doubt this!


I'm not sure of all the processes, but my security check came back all clear in 10 days... I'm moving in 5 days. Hope it works out for you all...


----------



## gobarca

Expathopefull said:


> I'm not sure of all the processes, but my security check came back all clear in 10 days... I'm moving in 5 days. Hope it works out for you all...


Mine took 3 weeks...


----------



## castkarthick

i cleared interview with semi govt aerospace company on 1st may. still waiting for SC .... wht are all the things they check??i am an indian in singapore. will they check my depts in bank in singa too? boz i have a little not much...


----------



## castkarthick

hey telecompro congrats. may i know how long it took? and which company u r for?


----------



## telecompro

it took exactly 6 weeks - i work for the telecom industry.


----------



## norampin

telecompro said:


> it took exactly 6 weeks - i work for the telecom industry.


Mmmm..
Ours too took AGES. Also in telco 

The visa as standard is 1 month. The PRO will extend. Same again with us.


----------



## castkarthick

so anybody can answer my previous question?? wht are all the things they check??i am an indian in singapore. will they check my depts in bank in singa too? boz i have a little not much... 

also i have visited USA indonesia malaysia and thailand in the last 5 yrs. will they check overthere also???? if so it will take longer time too... am i right??


----------



## norampin

we are from the UK.

It depends on the type of job you are applying for. Government are a little stricter.

I believe they look at:

Criminal history
What countries you have travelled to
Are you on any interpol lists.

etc


----------



## castkarthick

gobarca said:


> Mine took 3 weeks...





norampin said:


> we are from the UK.
> 
> It depends on the type of job you are applying for. Government are a little stricter.
> 
> I believe they look at:
> 
> Criminal history
> What countries you have travelled to
> Are you on any interpol lists.
> 
> etc


its a semi govt aerospace company..


----------



## castkarthick

i heard that recent days the security check processes are not taking much time....is it true...


----------



## castkarthick

hi any reply to my past inquiry??


----------



## castkarthick

how long they are taking for indians???


----------



## norampin

castkarthick said:


> how long they are taking for indians???


i dont believe its based on your nationality :focus:


----------



## castkarthick

norampin said:


> i dont believe its based on your nationality :focus:


i am sorry, somebody told there is problem for some nationals, thats y asked..


----------



## Su1989

**

Hey everyone!

I just came across this forum...THANK GOD! I thought I was the only one going through this....Its been 8 weeks now...Im seriously losing hope! I am married and already living with my husband in Abu Dhabi...Ive been waiting since for ever for this job!! Its a semi government institute ( Ill be doing biomedical research in a University here in Abu Dhabi)...I hope Ill get the clearance soon....the University wont give me the actual offer until I get the SC...
I thought to myself that I should apply or look for another job...but 'research' here is ...like close to non existent! so I dont really have a lot of options!!! all I have to do it wait!!


----------



## Hot Stepper

Just checking in here again.... still waiting and going not so slowly crazy now! 

HR have said they are just awaiting approval from the AD Executive Council which means they are then allowed to be my sponsor, otherwise all else has completed so not sure if this means that the security clearance is also complete - I am guessing so but does anyone know this process at all?

So, here's hoping that all of us waiting are pleasantly suprised shortly... or is that just wishful thinking lol


----------



## gobarca

Patience is the way to go. With Ramadan around the corner, it may play in your favor and will speed things up. 
Finger crossed


----------



## Northeast

What is the federal govt. exactly reviewing/ looking in security clearance process? What is security clearance process?


----------



## Hot Stepper

gobarca said:


> Patience is the way to go. With Ramadan around the corner, it may play in your favor and will speed things up.
> Finger crossed


Well here's hoping indeed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gobarca

Hot Stepper said:


> Well here's hoping indeed :fingerscrossed:


Gotta remain positive ;-)


----------



## Zee2012

Just got my visa!!! Out in August!!!


----------



## castkarthick

70 days over, HR replied thru phone, system showing still Pending....
OMG.....


----------



## castkarthick

Zee2012 said:


> Just got my visa!!! Out in August!!!


Congrats dude...............


----------



## Evok

Zee2012 said:


> Just got my visa!!! Out in August!!!


Send me a message when you get in town and we'll go out and have dinner in celebration! 

Glad you finally got it going!


----------



## castkarthick

*90 Days over*

I dont know what is happening. 90 days gone. 10 more days to hit century. no reply nothing........


----------



## diman

Hi all,

Si i applied for a semi government entity in dubai in may. I gave then my passport copy and was told that a security clearance is being done this took around 7 weeks. Thereafter i provided to the company required documents for employment visa this was done one 21 july 2013 and i am still waiting until today.

does the immigration department do a security check in addition to the one that was done. Is the visa process taking long time because it is a semi government entity?


----------



## gronk

hello,
i have read the thread but couldn't find anything regarding work permit. my employer told me that he applied my application 5.5 weeks ago. i don't know what is this application. from an earlier email between him & a guy, i saw "typing electronic work permit application" from MOL. Does that mean that I passed the SC, and is this the visa? shouldn't things take place in another Ministry? 

sorry if my questions might look unrelated to each other
thanks layball:
gronk


----------



## JPaolo

*30 days of waiting for SC*

Hi all,

Newbie here. After reading all the posts, it was quite a relief that I'm not alone in this journey. I have submitted my docs Sept. 20, 2013 and up to now I haven't receive my security clearance yet. The company (Borouge) is in constant communication with me and telling me that to stay positive. They still yet to receive the clearance. 

I'm at Bahrain and my contract is set to be renewed this December,2013. I hope before my contract renewal I will get the SC. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mjwinxsky

Good luck JPaolo! You will need a whole lot of *patience*.


----------



## FadyGZ

2 months so far, yet my manager is Saudi and took way much less time "he is a managing director tho"


----------



## sgoldie1983

Hi, I am hopefully going to be moving to Abu Dhabi at the start of Feb but after reading this thread I am not so hopeful.

Although some have said their SC took only a couple of weeks while others are taking months. Does anyone have any idea how this happens.

I have asked my new company roughly how long it could take but they said they can't give me any timescale.

I've already sent all the documents over to them so hopefully it doesn't take too long but I ain't holding my breath lol


----------



## Star_Psy

*You're not alone...*

I submitted my docs the first week of August. It's going on 4 months now. 

I suppose this wait is normal. No one has any idea what goes into this process. 

All we can do is wait ...and hope.


----------



## HassanR

Try checking your status online. Then call the number on the website and give them your ID number on the Emirates registration form, they will tell you if it is issued or not yet (pending internet update), and you could pick it up from the head post office if you dont want to wait any longer.


----------



## rsinner

HassanR said:


> Try checking your status online. Then call the number on the website and give them your ID number on the Emirates registration form, they will tell you if it is issued or not yet (pending internet update), and you could pick it up from the head post office if you dont want to wait any longer.


Err what are you talking about? Security clearance is not the same as the Emirates ID.


----------



## Star_Psy

I wish I could check my status online. At least they would know that I'm logging into the system and eager to come over.


----------



## Andy17

babutan said:


> What is the general time frame to get one?


As you can see the answer to the question is how long is a piece of string.


----------



## busybee2

rsinner said:


> Err what are you talking about? Security clearance is not the same as the Emirates ID.


yeh exactly you wont even have your emirates id without the security clearance coming first "surely".


----------



## sgoldie1983

this has probably already been answered, but does anyone actually know why it takes so long for this to happen? are the people that process them just very slow or is it the checks they do are very thorough?


----------



## Star_Psy

Hi sgoldie1983,

No one knows why, except the people conducting the checks. So far, everything I've read about the what and why of this process is speculation. The only thing for sure is that if you haven't heard anything yet, that means your application is still processing.


----------



## khia

*hi*



humus said:


> Hi all. First time poster here. When do you give up and assume you are not successful?
> 
> I've been waiting for 14 weeks and havr NO criminal record and been in the uae for the last 4 years.


********************
wheb did you get your security clearance?


----------



## AUH newbie

sgoldie1983 said:


> Hi, I am hopefully going to be moving to Abu Dhabi at the start of Feb but after reading this thread I am not so hopeful.
> 
> Although some have said their SC took only a couple of weeks while others are taking months. Does anyone have any idea how this happens.
> 
> I have asked my new company roughly how long it could take but they said they can't give me any timescale.
> 
> I've already sent all the documents over to them so hopefully it doesn't take too long but I ain't holding my breath lol


Mine took just over 4 weeks, just a waiting game and very frustrating!


----------



## notsosimple

*Security Clearence*



Bounty Hunter said:


> Welcome friends to the UAE! Just a bit of background..I am here and have been since 1 Oct. I did have to wait (just like all of you) and wait I did. I waited 5 1/2 months for my SC. I am not understanding why it seems like everyone is crying about their security clearances? So you waited 2 or 3 months!?! Is the end of the world near? Oh yea, while I was waiting, I was eating up all our savings and yes, if you must know, I have a wife and 2 small aged children. We are all in the same boat with life and family. ZEE2012, I have seen your posts a lot on here. I thought you were already on your way? Good luck all of you. DOn't mean to sound like the mean person but it is what everyone goes through for their security clearances. Yes, even I know some that took a month or 2 but for the majority, this seems to be the norm.



Yes Brother.... You are very right... The first stage of the clearence has to be cleared by Tawteen Council or the emiratization council.. For me it has been 5 weeks still not even 1 paper has moved.... This is a long waiting unprofessional process...


----------



## notsosimple

*Security Clearence UAE*



notsosimple said:


> Yes Brother.... You are very right... The first stage of the clearence has to be cleared by Tawteen Council or the emiratization council.. For me it has been 5 weeks still not even 1 paper has moved.... This is a long waiting unprofessional process...


The total SC process may even take upto 4-5 months as seen from other buddies... Dubai the SC process is quite faster compared to AUH....

In saudi Arabia there are no work visas for expats which they are openly declaring, in UAE they are indirectly delaying employing expats by delaying, so that by waiting for 4-5 months a person will loose interest and look out or join for an another job...


----------



## auh_pinoy

Im also waiting for my security clearance here in AUH UAE, what if the security clearance is denied, does the result come faster then when it is approved? or is it the same?


----------



## notsosimple

Dear Pinoy,

You do not have to worry about the denial of security clearance process unless otherwise there are issues with you in the immigration , which i suppose you do not have any....

This security clearance process is causing lot of inconvenience and speculation for expatriates who are applying for a job in uae or trying to change over a job within UAE and this step has to be removed....


----------



## auh_pinoy

pretty confident here no immigration or criminal issues presently nor in the past 
Im just wondering some of my colleagues went through to the same process but their SC results came in just few days not even at least 2 weeks, where as people like us are still waiting....
anyway hoping for the best for all of us


----------



## notsosimple

*There is no timeline...*

Dear Pinoy,

There is no time line.... and it can happen in 1 month and it can take even 4/5/6 months. The reason for the delay is unclear and nobody knows why the Sec clearance papers get pilled up.... 
Nothing can be done except to wait patiently and put the trust and burden on GOD....


----------



## notsosimple

Hello Pinoy, 

If you dont mind, the new organization you got the job offer is it Govt/Semi Govt/Private?

Thanks and regards
Pravin


----------



## notsosimple

*Govt/Semi Govt/Private?*



notsosimple said:


> Hello Pinoy,
> 
> If you dont mind, the new organization you got the job offer is it Govt/Semi Govt/Private?


----------



## Bklyn

Pedjat87 said:


> Thanks!
> I am aware of how this wont happen in 10 days, I hope it will be a month top. I applied for a hotel job, so it shouldn't be so tough. I have had my fair share of problems with visas and embassies, and I know that things are far from being simple.
> Good luck to you yoo! Thanks again!


How long did it finally take?


----------



## auh_pinoy

notsosimple said:


> notsosimple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Pinoy,
> 
> If you dont mind, the new organization you got the job offer is it Govt/Semi Govt/Private?
> 
> 
> 
> it's a semi gov't company in auh
Click to expand...


----------



## busybee2

auh_pinoy said:


> notsosimple said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's a semi gov't company in auh
> 
> 
> 
> semi govt = different rules to private.
Click to expand...


----------



## ashburn

busybee2 said:


> auh_pinoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> semi govt = different rules to private.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how are the differences..?
Click to expand...


----------



## busybee2

it should be easier for a gov/semi depending on the company involved of course.


----------



## khia

*hello auh_pinoy*



auh_pinoy said:


> Im also waiting for my security clearance here in AUH UAE, what if the security clearance is denied, does the result come faster then when it is approved? or is it the same?


Hi! I hope you got security clearance already... how many weeks did you wait for it? I am waiting for my clearance for 4 weeks already. Thanks!


----------



## auh_pinoy

mine is ok now, thank goodness... just got my labour card cancelled but still pending in MOI


----------



## khia

khia said:


> Hi! I hope you got security clearance already... how many weeks did you wait for it? I am waiting for my clearance for 4 weeks already. Thanks!


i hope it wont take too long.. congratulations for the new job


----------



## ashburn

Khia,
For which industry did u get the offer?


----------



## khia

*hi ashburn*



ashburn said:


> Khia,
> For which industry did u get the offer?


i got from adnoc medical? how bout you? are you still waiting for the clearance?


----------



## khia

from
adnoc medical. how about you? are you still waiting for clearance? thanks


----------



## ashburn

Yup, still waiting.. Now almost 2.5 months.


----------



## khia

what industry are you in?


----------



## ashburn

Aviation industry.


----------



## sgoldie1983

Hi all, I finally got my security clearance through but it did take around 2 and half months. They key is patience.


----------



## Star_Psy

sgoldie1983 said:


> Hi all, I finally got my security clearance through but it did take around 2 and half months. They key is patience.


Congratulations! 

All it takes is patience, ...yes, ...patience, ...sigh...


----------



## ashburn

Yup congratulations..!
All the best for you..


----------



## ascottz

Hello All,
Is there any way to check on progress or does one just wait?


----------



## Andy17

ascottz said:


> Hello All,
> Is there any way to check on progress or does one just wait?


 No and yes


----------



## iprayudi

hi all, 

thank God I found this thread. 
somehow, it gives me a strength to put more patience for the SC. 
Ha ha ha. 

can anyone who finally got their SC to post here how long they'd waited ?


----------



## arabianhorse

There are rumours that there is a strong nationalisation drive especially with government associated entities.
So additional checks and justifications required for hiring expats.


----------



## Star_Psy

arabianhorse said:


> There are rumours that there is a strong nationalisation drive especially with government associated entities.
> So additional checks and justifications required for hiring expats.


That reminds me of something. Although I'm not waiting for the SC in relation to a job at HCT (Higher Colleges of Technology), I have been placed in their potential interview pool. Over the past year, I've noticed that HCT vacancies have been increasingly reserved for Emirati nationals only. This seems to fit in with what you mentioned about the rumors of a "nationalization drive" in the UAE. 

That may explain my over 7-month to-date, and counting, wait.


----------



## sgoldie1983

Hi all, just wanted to update. finally arrived in Abu Dhabi on Sunday night and enjoying it so far. there was a lot of times where I though it would never happen but all you need is that P word again "patience" all in all the whole process took around 4 months to complete , 2 and half months for SC and 5 weeks for visa.


----------



## khia

sgoldie1983 said:


> Hi all, just wanted to update. finally arrived in Abu Dhabi on Sunday night and enjoying it so far. there was a lot of times where I though it would never happen but all you need is that P word again "patience" all in all the whole process took around 4 months to complete , 2 and half months for SC and 5 weeks for visa.


Congrats!


----------



## Henryj529

Just under a month for me. I accepted the offer on March 13, and received the email that my clearance was completed this morning (04/06). This is for a job with ENEC.

Henry


----------



## Star_Psy

Henryj529 said:


> Just under a month for me. I accepted the offer on March 13, and received the email that my clearance was completed this morning (04/06). This is for a job with ENEC.
> 
> Henry


Congrats! Best wishes.

It's 8 months for me as of today. Still waiting...


----------



## khia

Finally my security clearance came through... It took almost 13 weeks to get the approval. I couldn't be any happier


----------



## krishna1212

JPaolo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Newbie here. After reading all the posts, it was quite a relief that I'm not alone in this journey. I have submitted my docs Sept. 20, 2013 and up to now I haven't receive my security clearance yet. The company (Borouge) is in constant communication with me and telling me that to stay positive. They still yet to receive the clearance.
> 
> I'm at Bahrain and my contract is set to be renewed this December,2013. I hope before my contract renewal I will get the SC. :fingerscrossed:


I am Kris, I am an Indian, I have attended Interview mid of Feb 2014 and did my Medical test Mar 1st week. Since then I waiting for Tawteen and ADNOC approval. Current waiting time is 2.5 months and running!!

Any one who know how long it will take to get offer and Join Borouge after above Clearances.

Thanks in Advance,

Jpaolo Have u received the SC from Borouge... which post..


----------



## ashburn

khia said:


> Finally my security clearance came through... It took almost 13 weeks to get the approval. I couldn't be any happier


Congrates khia... All the best for u..


----------



## pinoyexpat1323

khia said:


> Finally my security clearance came through... It took almost 13 weeks to get the approval. I couldn't be any happier


Congratulations Kabayan I'm also waiting for my SC since Dec 15 2013. I'm praying God's will they will release my long awaited SC

Arnel


----------



## KamiKami

I have been advised the CID process has been improved - people who applied for CID clearance this year have they received it or still waiting ?


----------



## Star_Psy

*I'm having labor pains...*



KamiKami said:


> I have been advised the CID process has been improved - people who applied for CID clearance this year have they received it or still waiting ?


Do you know if the clearance has improved for people who applied last year?

I've been waiting for nine and a half months. Yes, that's 9 and 1/2.

My water's about to burst. :boom:

I'm not sure if I'm having a boy or a girl though.


----------



## Andy17

Star_Psy said:


> Do you know if the clearance has improved for people who applied last year?
> 
> I've been waiting for nine and a half months. Yes, that's 9 and 1/2.
> 
> My water's about to burst. :boom:
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm having a boy or a girl though.


Nope at 9 and 1/2 monthe you need to be induced, trouble is in finding someone to induce you.


----------



## Star_Psy

*There is something I forgot to mention...*



Andy17 said:


> Nope at 9 and 1/2 monthe you need to be induced, trouble is in finding someone to induce you.


...I'm a man. That doesn't matter nowadays in the States. However, I'm kinda afraid that I might face some discrimination because of this in the Gulf area. 

***Update** Maybe this is why it's taking so long; Because I'm a pseudo-pregnant man that was figuratively violated by the authorities, forced to bear "illegitimacy" which is still taboo in the Gulf area.*

I guess once my baby is out I'll give it up for adoption and no one has to know. I didn't want it anyway. reggers:

It's a good thing these forums are anonymous.:spy:


----------



## KennyTee

Submitted my application in Dec 15, 2013, got the clearance done at the end of April 2014. Took me almost 4 and half months. Just gotto be patient.


----------



## bablu786

Hi all

anyone can reply please.I applied for oil and gas industry in takreer.3 month is already compleated but still am awaiting for the SC.My employer told me that your application may be rejected/hold.they did not get any information regarding clearance or rejection ,they only expecting like that.pls advice me what to do now.


----------



## Star_Psy

bablu786 said:


> Hi all
> 
> anyone can reply please.I applied for oil and gas industry in takreer.3 month is already compleated but still am awaiting for the SC.My employer told me that your application may be rejected/hold.they did not get any information regarding clearance or rejection ,they only expecting like that.pls advice me what to do now.


Hi bablu,

What would be your job function in the oil and gas industry?


----------



## bablu786

Star_Psy said:


> Hi bablu,
> 
> What would be your job function in the oil and gas industry?


I got formal job offer as stock checker.kindly advice please


----------



## tala72

KennyTee said:


> Submitted my application in Dec 15, 2013, got the clearance done at the end of April 2014. Took me almost 4 and half months. Just gotto be patient.


KennyTee - Which sector you got the job in ?


----------



## KennyTee

education - going to be a professor


----------



## Star_Psy

bablu786 said:


> I got formal job offer as stock checker.kindly advice please


The sad reality is that there is no advice, ...other than to wait and see. I've been waiting close to 10 months. 

I know that's not what you want to hear. Unfortunately, it's the truth.


----------



## tobeytris

Guys,

Some info that might be useful.

I have just received my Tawteen / security clearance and Formal Employment letter today after waiting for exactly 6 weeks. This from the time I accepted the offer letter sent by my to be employers. I was in contact with both my manager to be as well as the HR dept. every week /10 days during the wait. 

Now will resign from my current job and then need to let them know my joining date, so they can apply for my Employment visa which apparently takes only a couple of days to get.


----------



## jojipfrancis

*Uae*

Hi. 
I just joined and started my career in UAE just recently. it took 5. 5 months in total to final complete the procedures in which it took 1.5 months for security clearance.
As far as i know it is an intelligence check. and they will look for any past reports of any criminal and local cases against you in other countries too.
as mentioned by others here in this forum waiting is the only solution for it. 
And in the offer letters issued from UAE, you can generaly find "Not to resign from your existing company" (If any) until confirmed by the HR.


----------



## bablu786

Could u able to tell me that in that situation I have to try for another job because if it is going like that then my savings will be end and am still awaiting for the clear reply from the employer(TAKREER).Your advice will be helpful to come out from this depression.


----------



## direwolf11

Just started my security clearance process. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## bablu786

*got security clearance*



Star_Psy said:


> The sad reality is that there is no advice, ...other than to wait and see. I've been waiting close to 10 months.
> 
> I know that's not what you want to hear. Unfortunately, it's the truth.


.......................................................................................................................................

I got the clearance on  10th july, let see still how many days I have to wait for joining to TAKREER.

THANKS BUDDY FOR YOUR REPLY.:rockon::rockon:


----------



## Star_Psy

bablu786 said:


> .......................................................................................................................................
> 
> I got the clearance on  10th july, let see still how many days I have to wait for joining to TAKREER.
> 
> THANKS BUDDY FOR YOUR REPLY.:rockon::rockon:


Congratulations!!! All the best.

As for me, ...well, let's just say I'll be celebrating my 1 year anniversary on August 5th. 

arty:


----------



## bablu786

Star_Psy said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best.
> 
> As for me, ...well, let's just say I'll be celebrating my 1 year anniversary on August 5th.
> 
> arty:




INSHA ALLAH YOU WILL ALSO GET THE GOOD NEWS SOON......JUST KEEP LITTLE BIT PATIENT MORE....

THANKS BRO:yo:


----------



## pinoyexpat1323

Star_Psy said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best.
> 
> As for me, ...well, let's just say I'll be celebrating my 1 year anniversary on August 5th.
> 
> arty:



You beated me, they started my SC since Dec 2013, let's hope for the best and be patience


----------



## ICE TEA

Did anyone get Abu Dhabi security clearance recently? mine has been going for over 4 months.


----------



## pinoyexpat1323

*SC release*



ICE TEA said:


> Did anyone get Abu Dhabi security clearance recently? mine has been going for over 4 months.


More patience my friend, mine is more than 8 months now.


----------



## bablu786

*clearance document not yet received awaiting from 1.5 months*

dear all

for long awaiting of SC I got the news through my consultancy that they get the confirmation through mail,So I think my process will be over but now there is new case they are saying that they did not received the clearance document ,which is not yet received now,I don't understand what's happening with me,every time am just in the queue.

kindly advise please in that situation what I have to do now,1.5 days over after got the SC news.

God help me please.


:sad:,,,,,,please reply me soon


----------



## Star_Psy

bablu786 said:


> dear all
> 
> for long awaiting of SC I got the news through my consultancy that they get the confirmation through mail,So I think my process will be over but now there is new case they are saying that they did not received the clearance document ,which is not yet received now,I don't understand what's happening with me,every time am just in the queue.
> 
> kindly advise please in that situation what I have to do now,1.5 days over after got the SC news.
> 
> God help me please.
> 
> 
> :sad:,,,,,,please reply me soon


I'm sorry to hear of this news. It's been over 12 months for me.


----------



## bablu786

Star_Psy said:


> I'm sorry to hear of this news. It's been over 12 months for me.


wow, after posting here I got the mail from my company (takreer),that my all document received and they are going to process my visa within a day,and my consultancy told me that they are waiting for mobilization date accordingly they will send the visa to come over there.


thank God,every thing will be alright over there insha allah.......  


:amen:
best of luck all of you


----------



## pinoyexpat1323

Congrats! Hopefully our SC will follow too.


----------



## bablu786

norampin said:


> @telecom pro
> As aero mans said i would question why they dont need attested docs at this stage.
> 
> Normal process is-
> 
> 1. Interview
> 2. Accept offer
> 3. Attested docs sent to employer
> 4. Security clearance applied
> 5. Recieve SC acceptance (can take months, outs took about 9 weeks in total. From when they got all paperwork it took 6weeks)
> 6. Visa request. (Took us 24hours!)
> 7. Contract signed / orignal returned


dear all

anybody knows how many day should I wait for the visa,currently am in India and I got the mail from my employer that I got the security clearances on 28th august 2014,so how many days I have to wait for visa.any body advice please.

thanks


----------



## ICE TEA

bablu786 said:


> dear all
> 
> anybody knows how many day should I wait for the visa,currently am in India and I got the mail from my employer that I got the security clearances on 28th august 2014,so how many days I have to wait for visa.any body advice please.
> 
> thanks


Congrats! how long did you have to wait for SC?


----------



## bablu786

ICE TEA said:


> Congrats! how long did you have to wait for SC?


approx 6 months , just keep patient,sure your will come.


----------



## swolff

*Abu Dhabi employement visa*

Hello everyone

I have just landed up with a job in a bank in abu dhabi.I have already submitted original passport, visa cancellation page, police clearance certificate and attested degree certificates....its been 2 months and iam over staying now.Also the bank hasnt told me the joining date and the HR says all docs are with PRO....The PRO has been avoiding me all the time.Why is it taking so much time.....can anyone guide me please


----------



## kirakirahana

*14 days*

I got into this thread while searching for the time frame of the security clearance in abu dhabi. Here's my timeline:

July 23-Offer Received
Eid holidays....
August 3-offer accepted. 
August 3-required documents submitted
August 3-7 the person in charge was on official business trip so my docs were on hold. 
August 13- docs forwarded to HR Officer
August 21-Police letter received (Needed to request police clearance)
August 24-Police Clearance obtained and submitted to company. 
August 24-present: waiting for security clearance 

Im getting impatient. I wanna resin from my current company but the new employer says that i should not resign until they advise me to (after security clearance and contract)

FYI, current company is Government. New company is also Government. 

Waiting. Waiting. Waiting. :'(


----------



## pinoyexpat1323

*More patience*



kirakirahana said:


> I got into this thread while searching for the time frame of the security clearance in abu dhabi. Here's my timeline:
> 
> July 23-Offer Received
> Eid holidays....
> August 3-offer accepted.
> August 3-required documents submitted
> August 3-7 the person in charge was on official business trip so my docs were on hold.
> August 13- docs forwarded to HR Officer
> August 21-Police letter received (Needed to request police clearance)
> August 24-Police Clearance obtained and submitted to company.
> August 24-present: waiting for security clearance
> 
> Im getting impatient. I wanna resin from my current company but the new employer says that i should not resign until they advise me to (after security clearance and contract)
> 
> FYI, current company is Government. New company is also Government.
> 
> Waiting. Waiting. Waiting. :'(


Kabayan more patience regarding SC release, mine it's been more than 9 months already but still i'm waiting, some are more than 12 months still waiting but others who are blessed they got their SC after 4 weeks and few got after 2 months. As far as I know it depends on the Government.


----------



## bibliophile83

Dear Friends, 

I am in process of getting a job. The functional head has confirmed me that you are selected and HR will contact you for the offer and visa formalities. 

last week HR requested my current salary slip, copy of passport and a job application form to be filled and return.

Till now i didn't get any offer then why they have taken my passport copy ? and what step is next ?

Please guide.

Regards

Bibliophile


----------



## rlemuor29

Hello, just new here in this thread.
I'm also the same all of you.. waiting for the magic word "SC".
All I'm scared of is losing the offer/position because of long time frame waiting for the clearance to obtain.


----------



## pinoyexpat1323

rlemuor29 said:


> Hello, just new here in this thread.
> I'm also the same all of you.. waiting for the magic word "SC".
> All I'm scared of is losing the offer/position because of long time frame waiting for the clearance to obtain.



I got my SC after 9 months. If you have another good offer you need to make a decision before you loose your current offer same what happened to me I lost my other offer and I regret for couple of months because it's very difficult to find a good job with good salary package, but if you are willing to wait and take the risk it's up to you. The problem of SC nobody knows when it will release???? and you don't know if you will pass or fail on the SC result.


----------



## rlemuor29

*Thanks*



pinoyexpat1323 said:


> I got my SC after 9 months. If you have another good offer you need to make a decision before you loose your current offer same what happened to me I lost my other offer and I regret for couple of months because it's very difficult to find a good job with good salary package, but if you are willing to wait and take the risk it's up to you. The problem of SC nobody knows when it will release???? and you don't know if you will pass or fail on the SC result.


thanks for the response Kabayan.. you mean you got yours already? mine is running for 4 months now. I didn't yet give my notice to my current job still waiting for the SC in new employer in AUH but i only don't want to hear from them (HR) that they can't hold on position much longer and move to another candidate while still waiting for the SC approval. I really like to move there in AUH. So as of now still hoping fingers crossed..


----------



## bibliophile83

My employer send me an email that they are going to apply my e-visa today.

Does it means they got my SC ?
What's the process time of e-visa ?


Regards 

Bibliophile.


----------



## pinoyexpat1323

rlemuor29 said:


> thanks for the response Kabayan.. you mean you got yours already? mine is running for 4 months now. I didn't yet give my notice to my current job still waiting for the SC in new employer in AUH but i only don't want to hear from them (HR) that they can't hold on position much longer and move to another candidate while still waiting for the SC approval. I really like to move there in AUH. So as of now still hoping fingers crossed..


Yes kabayan I got mine and I passed the SC. More more more...... patience while waiting for your SC you can't do anything and you can't push them. It all depends on AUH Goverment.


----------



## rlemuor29

pinoyexpat1323 said:


> Yes kabayan I got mine and I passed the SC. More more more...... patience while waiting for your SC you can't do anything and you can't push them. It all depends on AUH Goverment.


Happy for you Kabayan.. Yes you're right. got no choice but to wait, at least i still keep my current job for now. I just hope it will come soon before they'll get another candidate for the position.:fingerscrossed: again congrats!


----------



## noman007

...


----------



## bibliophile83

can u help me in following matter 

a company took my passport copy and after 10 days gave me an offer letter, after that they took my passport copy again, picture and some internal visa application form.

the send me an email that they will apply my e-visa on (last week).

whats my standing ???


----------



## noman007

EID holidays is going on and some Govt. institute are still closed so w8 for next week...


----------



## bibliophile83

does it means my SC has been cleared or i have to go under the process ?? I guess its cleared thats why they r saying about the e-visa ? what us ay ?


----------



## noman007

Yes, just wait and chill your holidays...


----------



## AK-London

Hi 

Would I need SC if I have been offered a job by a private oil and gas company?

The company applied for a visa for me but with did not include my attested degree, and now it's been rejected. That's normal right? No attest no visa! Right?


----------



## AK-London

Hello, can some please answer!


----------



## Jubmasterflex

I'm now finding myself in a similar state as the OP.

Born and raised in the US, though my father is Kurdish. Have been working in the UAE for nearly 2 years and recently moved from a company in Tecom to DSO. My visa is still being processed (over 2 months now) and DSO has instructed me that the delay is due to security check/screening, but can't help me past that.

I really would love to speak to the appropriate agency in hopes of clarifying any questions they may have. Clean record, both in the US and here. Can anyone point me in the right direction as far as speaking to someone in the appropriate dept?

Cheers!


----------



## mhosman90

Jubmasterflex said:


> I'm now finding myself in a similar state as the OP.
> 
> Born and raised in the US, though my father is Kurdish. Have been working in the UAE for nearly 2 years and recently moved from a company in Tecom to DSO. My visa is still being processed (over 2 months now) and DSO has instructed me that the delay is due to security check/screening, but can't help me past that.
> 
> I really would love to speak to the appropriate agency in hopes of clarifying any questions they may have. Clean record, both in the US and here. Can anyone point me in the right direction as far as speaking to someone in the appropriate dept?
> 
> Cheers!


I am in a similar situation - you can go down to the security department at the Ministry of Labor and hopefully work things out.

Have you successfully received your visa?


----------



## aaron.culajara

Do they check also your previous job in your country?


----------



## tjheart

Just want to share my dilemma to all of you here in this thread. I am glad that I am not alone fighting this waiting game to be on board in my company in Abu Dhabi: Here is my time line

1. October 2014 received and accepted Letter of Intent
2. November 2014 submitted all attested documents 
3. December 2014 CID checks and Security Clearance started
4. January 2014 Tawteen Council check started
4. February 11, 2014 CID checks, SC and Tawteen done. Letter of Offer given and accepted
5. February 16, 2014 Visa Applied

My PRO told me that I should be waiting for about 5 to 10 days from the date of visa application but until now my visa is still processing. I am really so anxious because i have already resigned with my current job. I am really hoping that it will be approved soon. Is there any one here whose visa was rejected? Can help tell me what could be the reason?


----------



## tjheart

bibliophile83 said:


> does it means my SC has been cleared or i have to go under the process ?? I guess its cleared thats why they r saying about the e-visa ? what us ay ?


Hi. For my experience, they only apply visa once my SC is cleared. so now i am waiting for my visa which is taking so long.  I would assume you have gotten your visa? How long did you take?


----------



## tjheart

pinoyexpat1323 said:


> Kabayan more patience regarding SC release, mine it's been more than 9 months already but still i'm waiting, some are more than 12 months still waiting but others who are blessed they got their SC after 4 weeks and few got after 2 months. As far as I know it depends on the Government.


Kabayan, have you gotten your visa already? how long did you take to get your visa?


----------



## tjheart

sgoldie1983 said:


> Hi all, just wanted to update. finally arrived in Abu Dhabi on Sunday night and enjoying it so far. there was a lot of times where I though it would never happen but all you need is that P word again "patience" all in all the whole process took around 4 months to complete , 2 and half months for SC and 5 weeks for visa.


I am happy for you that you are now in Abu Dhabi. I am still waiting of my visa and its been 3 weeks already..  I really hope and pray that i will soon be flying to Abu Dhabi..:fingerscrossed:lane:


I really need more patience patience patience..:confused2:


----------



## AAlHos1970

tjheart said:


> I am happy for you that you are now in Abu Dhabi. I am still waiting of my visa and its been 3 weeks already..  I really hope and pray that i will soon be flying to Abu Dhabi..:fingerscrossed:lane:
> 
> 
> I really need more patience patience patience..:confused2:


If they said that they already applied for your visa, just wait.

For Filipinos, very seldom that your visa will get rejected. Especially if they already got your Security clearance.

Most visa applications are only rejected if Immigration authority see you as a potential threat to Security. This only applies if your nationality falls under those nationalities deemed as a Security threat (e.g. Pakistanis, some Indians previously based in Gujarat/Ahmedabad, other Arab nationals like Yemenis, Egyptians, Palestinian, Syrians, Lebanese whose Muslim sect are Shiite or not Sunni may pose a risk). Only 2 Arab nationalities currently allowed are Morrocans & Jordanians but subject to change if ties with those countries improve.


----------



## tjheart

AAlHos1970 said:


> If they said that they already applied for your visa, just wait.
> 
> For Filipinos, very seldom that your visa will get rejected. Especially if they already got your Security clearance.
> 
> Most visa applications are only rejected if Immigration authority see you as a potential threat to Security. This only applies if your nationality falls under those nationalities deemed as a Security threat (e.g. Pakistanis, some Indians previously based in Gujarat/Ahmedabad, other Arab nationals like Yemenis, Egyptians, Palestinian, Syrians, Lebanese whose Muslim sect are Shiite or not Sunni may pose a risk). Only 2 Arab nationalities currently allowed are Morrocans & Jordanians but subject to change if ties with those countries improve.


Thank you for your reply. This somehow gave me some boost. But would you know why the visa processing is taking a while when they said it should only take 5 to 10 working days? It is so nerve wrecking to wait and wait and wait. 😢


----------



## yestee

Hi tjheart

We are in exactly the same situation and timeframes.

I am an Indian. Engineer. I used to work in UAE for past 4 years now. Re-signed from a MNC job after the HR said "OK" after necessary Govt.approvals and medical tests.
Company is from ADNOC group.

1.Interview date - 1st Sep.2014
2.Job Offer date - 22nd Sep.2014
3.Acceptance - 23rd Sep 2014
4.Complete documents submission - 08Oct.2014
5.Government approvals & medical test clearance results OK - 30th Nov. 2014. 
( please mind here that they used the term "Government approvals" instead of "Security clearance" .These 2 terms means the same or both are 2 different processes ?? )
6. Resignation from employer - 2ndDec.2014.
7. After relieving from ex- employer, submitted my Visa cancellation paper to the new HR - on Feb4th2015.
8. Meanwhile i exited UAE according to the requirement of ex- employer on - 
5th Feb.2015
9. New Work entry permit VISA applied on 5th Feb.2015.

Ever since i am waiting for the Visa. It has been close to 40 days now.I was initially told it should not take more than 1 week.

My Questions :

i. Both Security clearance and Govt. approval are same ??

ii. Say if both are different , can i assume that my SC was successful , since my VISA is filed already ? or not necessarily need to be ?

iii. Possibility of ViSa rejection by the immigration department after SC is done?

iv. Please state the reasons as told by your HR s


----------



## tjheart

yestee said:


> Hi tjheart
> 
> We are in exactly the same situation and timeframes.
> 
> I am an Indian. Engineer. I used to work in UAE for past 4 years now. Re-signed from a MNC job after the HR said "OK" after necessary Govt.approvals and medical tests.
> Company is from ADNOC group.
> 
> 1.Interview date - 1st Sep.2014
> 2.Job Offer date - 22nd Sep.2014
> 3.Acceptance - 23rd Sep 2014
> 4.Complete documents submission - 08Oct.2014
> 5.Government approvals & medical test clearance results OK - 30th Nov. 2014.
> ( please mind here that they used the term "Government approvals" instead of "Security clearance" .These 2 terms means the same or both are 2 different processes ?? )
> 6. Resignation from employer - 2ndDec.2014.
> 7. After relieving from ex- employer, submitted my Visa cancellation paper to the new HR - on Feb4th2015.
> 8. Meanwhile i exited UAE according to the requirement of ex- employer on -
> 5th Feb.2015
> 9. New Work entry permit VISA applied on 5th Feb.2015.
> 
> Ever since i am waiting for the Visa. It has been close to 40 days now.I was initially told it should not take more than 1 week.
> 
> My Questions :
> 
> i. Both Security clearance and Govt. approval are same ??
> 
> ii. Say if both are different , can i assume that my SC was successful , since my VISA is filed already ? or not necessarily need to be ?
> 
> iii. Possibility of ViSa rejection by the immigration department after SC is done?
> 
> iv. Please state the reasons as told by your HR s



Hi Yestee,

Thank you for sharing your situation with me. May I know what is ADNOC group? Are you hired by a government company? Below is my reply to your questions:

1. As i was hired through a head hunter, she explained to me that my offer was given to me after completion of the CID checks, security clearance and tawteen council program check. I am not really sure if these are the same as the government checks. 

2. In my case, they only applied my employment visa after my SC is successful. I was also told that my visa will only take 5 to 10 days and its been now one month and still they are saying that my visa is still being processed. 😧

3. I am also trying to find out about this myself since I am still not sure about my visa status.

4. My PRO always tells me that the delay is not in their jurisdiction as it is decided by the immigration so they are not sure what is causing the delay. Nothing was shared and no timeline is given to me. So i am also like very anxious as i have been out of job for a few months now. 

I am hoping and praying that I'll be able to receive my visa next week. I also wish the same for you. Can you share it with me once you got it? God bless to both of us.


----------



## tahir29

Hello, 

Can anybody advise me on the following please:

I have accepted a job offer from a company in Dubai, they processed my visa but it was rejected by the MOL as I was born in Pakistan but I have a UK passport. I was told nothing can be done about this, so I obtained my visa forms and went down to MOL who advised to bring my birth certificate (which is being sent over from type and should be here by Sunday/Monday) and this will help my case

What are my chances of getting this approved?
My wife works in Dubai and has a visa
Can they manually approve the visa?

I look forward to some responses. 

Thanks
T


----------



## tjheart

iprayudi said:


> hi all,
> 
> thank God I found this thread.
> somehow, it gives me a strength to put more patience for the SC.
> Ha ha ha.
> 
> can anyone who finally got their SC to post here how long they'd waited ?


Hello! Mine took almost 5 weeks to clear SC. But that's because my PRO only submitted the request on early January. I have actually given all my documents 2nd week of November. It is indeed very very very frustrating wait especially when you do not know where you are.. Now i am waiting for my employment visa which they applied on feb 16. So imagine, I am now waiting for one month and still no sound no picture. 😧😧😧


----------



## yestee

Dear Tjheart

Thanks for your detailed reply and wishes.

Looks like we both are in a very similar situation. I am hired by a Company from Adudhabi National Oil Company's group of companies( ADNOC). This completely belongs to the government of abudhabi. in UAE.

I will let you know of any updates from my end. For now, looks like waiting is the only option for us. God bless us.

Yestee


----------



## AAlHos1970

yestee said:


> Hi tjheart
> 
> We are in exactly the same situation and timeframes.
> 
> I am an Indian. Engineer. I used to work in UAE for past 4 years now. Re-signed from a MNC job after the HR said "OK" after necessary Govt.approvals and medical tests.
> Company is from ADNOC group.
> 
> 1.Interview date - 1st Sep.2014
> 2.Job Offer date - 22nd Sep.2014
> 3.Acceptance - 23rd Sep 2014
> 4.Complete documents submission - 08Oct.2014
> 5.Government approvals & medical test clearance results OK - 30th Nov. 2014.
> ( please mind here that they used the term "Government approvals" instead of "Security clearance" .These 2 terms means the same or both are 2 different processes ?? )
> 6. Resignation from employer - 2ndDec.2014.
> 7. After relieving from ex- employer, submitted my Visa cancellation paper to the new HR - on Feb4th2015.
> 8. Meanwhile i exited UAE according to the requirement of ex- employer on -
> 5th Feb.2015
> 9. New Work entry permit VISA applied on 5th Feb.2015.
> 
> Ever since i am waiting for the Visa. It has been close to 40 days now.I was initially told it should not take more than 1 week.
> 
> My Questions :
> 
> i. Both Security clearance and Govt. approval are same ??
> 
> ii. Say if both are different , can i assume that my SC was successful , since my VISA is filed already ? or not necessarily need to be ?
> 
> iii. Possibility of ViSa rejection by the immigration department after SC is done?
> 
> iv. Please state the reasons as told by your HR s


Yestee, are you able to advise which company under ADNOC group? or were you hired directly by ADNOC?

HR representatives would not normally fully explain the whole onboarding process.

But to answer your queries:
i. Both Security clearance and Govt. approval are same ?? 1. The first thing that delays the process is that the company will need to secure the approval from Abu Dhabi TAWTEEN. Prior to hiring an Expatriate for a certain vacancy, all these vacancies for government companies are first posted in Abu Dhabi TAWTEEN website (generally for at least 2 weeks). If in case an Emirati candidate applies for that vacancy, then the company will need to interview the Emirati candidate to determine whether or not they are suitable for the vacant post. If suitable, then that Emirati national candidate will then be endorsed to NRC for further processing. If that Emirati candidate is not suitable, then the company will need to show proof by submitting an interview report justifying why the candidate does not meet the hiring criteria. This interview report along with Expatriate candidate's documents are uploaded to the TAWTEEN online system to secure approval. It also takes continuous efforts on the part of the assigned HR officer to follow-up with TAWTEEN to give the approval. TAWTEEN representative will need to review all the uploaded documents and will then provide the TAWTEEN approval. If the Expatriate is not meeting the minimum requirements (i.e. min work years of experience or education qualification) based on the advertised position, TAWTEEN will reject & not issue the approval. This approval also has a validity date whereby the next step is to immediately submit the TAWTEEN approval report along with the signed CNIA application along with all the candidate's documents. 2. CNIA Security Clearance - (if the HR representative did not pay close attention on the validity date of the secured TAWTEEN approval, then they will have to repeat the whole TAWTEEN process.) So the CNIA application & Expatriate's documents are then uploaded online. Everyday, the HR officer assigned to submit CNIA applications will check online if there is already an approval or a compliance. Note that only Emirati nationals in each company are allowed & given approval to submit CNIA applications on behalf of the company. The quickest in my experience is within 1 to 2 days, CNIA will provide the Security Clearance. Some average between 7 to 10 days (generally 2 weeks) to get the Security approval. Again, this depends if the HR officer handling your file is constantly following up. Some cases, go beyond 1 month or more due to background checking being done between UAE govt authorities and Expatriate's home country govt authorities. These processes & timelines for TAWTEEN & CNIA constantly change and subject to the Expatriate's individual case. Some are fortunate to secure these 2 clearances quickly, while others suffer due to longer review/processing due to ongoing investigation being done on the Expatriate's overall personal background.

ii. Say if both are different , can i assume that my SC was successful , since my VISA is filed already ? or not necessarily need to be ? For clarification, no UAE (Oil & Gas companies) can apply for an employment visa without the Security Clearance. So if the HR officer said that they already applied for your visa, then that only means that they already have secured your SC because the SC is one of the pre-requisites in applying an employment visa (Note that SC does not apply for processing employment visa not subjected by CNIA requirements like UAE private companies). Security Clearance is a major requirement for Oil & Gas companies requiring a Site Pass ID. Security Clearance process also applies for Emirati & other GCC nationals. I have also seen several times that some Emirati or other GCC nationals are also rejected by CNIA. 

Taking one step back, some HR officers would not also explain or mention about getting final Management approval. This process only follows after an SC is secured. This is also the process before applying for an Employment Visa. Once SC is secured, the Expatriate's whole file folder goes through the Management approval process. Basically it is just getting the signature and endorsements starting from the Section Heads, then goes to the Dept Heads, then the VP of the Dept/Division, then the SVPs until your file reaches the CEO. There are cases that VPs or SVPs would return the file due to compliances or hold-on to the file due for further discussions (normally applies if the vacancy is for a Senior post or a vacant post identified for Emiratisation). If any of the VPs, SVPs or even if it reaches the CEO, there are cases that the Expatriate's file is sometimes questioned or rejected. 

Lengthy process? Yes it is. But the HR officer will not normally disclose or fully explain if any delays are incurred. 

Hence, the easiest excuse is that they would say that the Employment Visa has been applied or already under process. But sometimes the reality is that the Expatriate's file is stuck somewhere in the Management approval process.

So the end process is that the file must be signed by the CEO, then it will be returned to the Recruitment dept or the assigned Recruitment/HR officer handling your file.

iii. Possibility of ViSa rejection by the immigration department after SC is done?

Yes there is still a possibility that for Visa rejection even if SC has been secured. Remember CNIA is for SC, while the UAE Ministry of Interior/Immigration Authority is a separate govt authority issuing the Visa. The quickest is about 1 to 2 days, while the average is 4 to 5 working days, generally the HR officer would say about 2 work weeks so that they would not be bugged for follow ups. If it is taking more than 1 month, then it is either there was actually a delay in filing/applying the visa or there has been a compliance raised, or worse is that the Immigration authority is still verify the Expatriate's profile in the system. This is an online system. HR officers will also not normally give the exact/full details when your Employment Visa was actually applied in the online system. You will normally be advised to only wait.

Most Visa rejections are related to certain Nationalities.

Hence, the bottom line is not to resign unless the Employment Visa is secured.

However, if you were locally hired, meaning you had a previous Residence Visa, then it is understood that you will first need to have your Residence Visa cancelled first before the new employer can apply for a new Employment Visa.


----------



## AAlHos1970

40 days is a long wait for applying a new Employment Visa. If a Residence Visa is cancelled, you are still allowed to stay within the UAE for 30 days. In excess, then penalties are to be paid to UAE Immigration.... 

Your ex-employer just wanted to give you a hard time of exiting the country...


----------



## yestee

Thank you very much for your response AAIHos1970. 
In my case I am quite sure that the visa has been applied on Feb 5, because due to my persistence my HR showed me the screenshot of the online system where they have applied for the employment visa. And according to your reply I understand that to be at this stage my SC is surely cleared.
The HR themselves are not sure why the immigration department is taking so long to issue the entry permit and say that there are more than 20 cases pending for the company
And from other friends on the forum I understand that the reason quoted was an issue with the system in the immigration department thats causing our delay. I am not sure how far that is correct.


----------



## AAlHos1970

yestee said:


> Thank you very much for your response AAIHos1970.
> In my case I am quite sure that the visa has been applied on Feb 5, because due to my persistence my HR showed me the screenshot of the online system where they have applied for the employment visa. And according to your reply I understand that to be at this stage my SC is surely cleared.
> The HR themselves are not sure why the immigration department is taking so long to issue the entry permit and say that there are more than 20 cases pending for the company
> And from other friends on the forum I understand that the reason quoted was an issue with the system in the immigration department thats causing our delay. I am not sure how far that is correct.


Good for you, yes I also normally send a screenshot to the candidate for his peace of mind. Yes, some upgrade is ongoing with Immigration. Happens frequently.

Otherwise, if there was a problem, they would have already told you. 

Just pray and wait. It will come.


----------



## tjheart

AAlHos1970 said:


> Good for you, yes I also normally send a screenshot to the candidate for his peace of mind. Yes, some upgrade is ongoing with Immigration. Happens frequently.
> 
> Otherwise, if there was a problem, they would have already told you.
> 
> Just pray and wait. It will come.


Hi AAIHos,
Thank you so much for taking the time in explaining the process to us. I sincerely appreciate this information you have shared with us. I just sent an email to my PRO to provide the screenshot of the online visa system so i can check if they indeed applied for the visa. If Yestee has been waiting for 45 days, i have been waiting for 23 working days already. It is extremely difficult to wait in vain being the sole breadwinner of the family. 😓😟 Hopefully we will be able to hear some good news soon. God bless us and please continue what you are doing as this is indeed a great help for us in understanding the hiring process in UAE. God bless.

Regards,
Tjheart


----------



## abdul1987

AAlHos1970 said:


> Good for you, yes I also normally send a screenshot to the candidate for his peace of mind. Yes, some upgrade is ongoing with Immigration. Happens frequently.
> 
> Otherwise, if there was a problem, they would have already told you.
> 
> Just pray and wait. It will come.


Hi AAlHos1970,
First of all thanks for the information.
In my case i am waiting from last 2 weeks and i m still in UAE. 
I want to explain my case, please give me some information on these,
4 years back i got job offer from Abu Dhabi company and the company applied my visa( i am engineer but they apply as Technician) and they revert back that my visa rejected due to Ban on my name. I didn't travel UAE before that. Then in next 2 month i got offer from Dubai company and the company got my visa also Jebel ALi freezone. From last 4 years i m doing up down in all UAE countires without any problem. 
Now i want to know that 4 years before problem still will come in my way. I thought security clearance is clear then there will be no problem for visa and that's why i resign from previous company. My new company is Government company.

Please give some needful information.


----------



## yestee

Hi all

After painful long wait, i received my Visa this morning. Thanks all for your inputs.

Regards 

Yestee


----------



## tjheart

yestee said:


> Hi all
> 
> After painful long wait, i received my Visa this morning. Thanks all for your inputs.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Yestee


Hi all,

I also have gotten my visa! Thanks all for the inputs and information shared.

All the best.

Regards,
Tjheart


----------



## abdul1987

Congrats to both of u...


----------



## tjheart

abdul1987 said:


> Congrats to both of u...


Thank you abdul!


----------



## Stevesolar

So pleased for you both!
Hope your stay in the UAE is great!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tjheart

Stevesolar said:


> So pleased for you both!
> Hope your stay in the UAE is great!
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you Steve!


----------



## QCMan

Dear AAlHos1970,

I'm a newbie in this forum and very thankful I found it!
*AAlHos1970* your post is very helpful, it gives me a clear idea of the hiring process i.e Tawteen, CNIA etc.. is this procedure has leniency for "Contract Hire" or none at all.
BTW, I'm selected by one of the ADNOC Group of Companies on last week of March 2015, I accepted the Letter of Intent, filled-up the Company Application form and the CNIA form, send the copy of passport, cv, un-authenticated school credentials. Now, I'm on the process of completing the attestation of my documents.

A newbie for a long journey of 'waiting" I think.

For my kabayan *tjheart*,
Congrats!
Are you still in the Philippines, can I have a little chat with you maybe on the celphone.

Any inputs will be highly regarded.

Sincerely yours,
QCMan


----------



## kamranhassan2999

I am facing the same case. Company asked me for the Passport, Pictures and attested educational documents for Visa.
They forwarded it to the immigration office in the start of March and still waiting to get the Visa. The PRO team says that there is a security clearance issue and we are still waiting.
Can any one please tell me that how much time is required for the Security clearance as its almost been more than one month.


----------



## Chapperss

I've heard it depends but mine just came through and that was under two weeks. 

I'm a brit and squeaky clean going to work for a national company so not sure if that effects things!


----------



## kamranhassan2999

*Mr. Kamran Hassan*

Hello Chappers,

Can you please tell me which country do you belong? Is there any chance of rejection as well? I have been waiting for the last 4 weeks


----------



## kamranhassan2999

Hello Chappers,

Can you please tell me which country do you belong? Is there any chance of rejection as well? I have been waiting for the last 4 weeks


----------



## Chapperss

I'm British and living in UK. 

Unfortunately it seems like the process is not very transparent until you get an answer.

Don't panic untill they respond and then deal with it then. Hopefully good news but no point worrying until you hear as nothing you can do.


----------



## kamranhassan2999

*Mr. Kamran Hassan*

There is some nationality discrimination as well. Anyways it all depends on luck, waiting for the good news 
Does it depend on the location as well? Like I have got job in Hamriyah Free Zone?


----------



## Lookingforwardtothesun

Hey guys, new to the forum - I am a UK National and am also experiencing the same delays - I accepted a role with a large big 5 consulting firm and me and some of the other recruits have been delayed at the Abu Dhabi office - citing a system integration issue. Very frustrating as the limbo means I can't concentrate on my current role in the UK!

Has anyone heard the same - I spoke to the HR team and my status was;
2 Mar - submitted
15 Mar - Processing

Here's hoping and fingers crossed!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kamranhassan2999

*Kamran*

Same here. I am unable to concentrate on my work and the situation is getting frustrated day by day..


----------



## Lookingforwardtothesun

Seems like it is a common theme affecting quite a few of us - hopefully we should all hear back soon



I have read on earlier forums up to 6 weeks :s - definitely learning patience as not normally one of my strongest skills. Out of interest, when did you submit your docs, and did you hear the same reason for the delay, i.e. system integration which is holding things up?


----------



## kamranhassan2999

I have submitted my documents on 3rd March for Visa and haven't received it yet. They PRO team says that your visa has processed but it is under security clearance. I don't understand whats this security clearance and whether it is observed before or after applying visa and how much time it will take?


----------



## kamranhassan2999

The PRO team also says that the Visa process is very slow these days in UAE


----------



## newtoUAE_15

Hello All,
We are in same boat I too have submitted my Documents 6 Weeks back. I got a job in Semi-government company. They have taken copy of my passport, CV and one photo also my Bachelors certificate without attestation. I received formal offer just 2 days before. Previously my HR consultant has only emailed me all my salary structure and terms & condition.

My question is do they start the Security clearance after giving a formal offer and once they receive confirmation from my side OR there is no such condition for security clearance to attach the copy of formal offer signed by me?

I don't know how long it will take..!!! I am not able to concentrate on my current job as well.. same like all others...


----------



## kamranhassan2999

*Kamran*

Hello,
I think security clearance begins once you submit your documents for visa processing. I have heard that Visa processing is bit slow these days in UAE. Don't know whats the reason behind this slow process
Anyways.. Hope for the best


----------



## newtoUAE_15

Hello All,

Its great news..!!

Today I got the email from my Consultant saying that my security clearance has been approved. He wants me to resign from my current organization and join ASAP. I asked him about Visa process and what if my Visa gets rejected. On that his reply was being a government company Visa does not get rejected only thing that can hold my process was security clearance. 
I need to send him the attested Degree certificate from UAE embassy & Ministry of labour law.


----------



## expatri

Hi guys,

I was in the same situation myself and often found myself checking these threads (repeatedly) for updates so hopefully you can take something from my experience. 

In my case, security clearance took 14.5 weeks from the date of submission of documents. I had practically given up at that stage! Once clearance came through, I received a formal offer and signed. Following this, visa came through within two weeks.

Hang in there!


----------



## QCMan

*Congrats newtoUAE_15*

*Hoping I can be as lucky as you are*
Thank you for your update, it encourage us to be more patience and optimistic!




newtoUAE_15 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Its great news..!!
> 
> Today I got the email from my Consultant saying that my security clearance has been approved. He wants me to resign from my current organization and join ASAP. I asked him about Visa process and what if my Visa gets rejected. On that his reply was being a government company Visa does not get rejected only thing that can hold my process was security clearance.
> I need to send him the attested Degree certificate from UAE embassy & Ministry of labour law.


----------



## Lookingforwardtothesun

Hey guys - got my visa through yesterday after a 5 week turnaround.

Good luck everyone


----------



## kamranhassan2999

*Kamran*

Finally got my Visa today. Wish you all best of luck ))


----------



## QCMan

Congrats Kamran!

How long does it take before you got your visa? 

When did you submit your documents for security clearance or visa?


----------



## kamranhassan2999

*Kamran*

It took 6-7 weeks and the main hurdle was security clearance. I submitted my documents on 3rd of March


----------



## QCMan

*QCMan*

Thank you for the reply.

Are you hired by one of the oil and gas company?

I asked this as just like any others who are on the waiting mode- I'm comparing my circumstances (to be optimistic) to others like you who already cleared with the SC and got the visa


----------



## kamranhassan2999

*Kamran*

Yes


----------



## QCMan




----------



## kamranhassan2999

You are going to which company?


----------



## QCMan

*QCMan*

That was prompt. Thanks.

Hoping I'm also pass with the process. Can't focus on the job, thinking and waiting for the SC result. Eventhough trying not to worry myself (sigh)


----------



## QCMan

kamranhassan2999 said:


> You are going to which company?


ADNOC subsidiary....You?


----------



## Tee765

hello, 
How long did it take to get your Visa?


----------



## yass

In my case, (though I'm new to this forum) I'm expecting a good advise from the expertise as I got to know that My security clearance was through followed by a mail confirmation. They asked me to provide the docs for processing a month ago and still I dit not get any response. I have mailed them but nothing gets kicked in. Shall I infact if this is true, rely on this information but how long? Anyone please help me??


----------



## yestee

The topic about the Security Clearance followed by the Employment Entry permit is detailly explained by a HR personnel under the username "AAlHos1970" in the previous pages of this thread. Please scroll up and look up for the above username.

It is explained by him in detail and was very helpful for me. As i experienced very similar delays a month back.

Thanks 

Yestee


----------



## yestee

Re-posting a brilliant and detailed explanation to my queries by an user named "AAIHOS1970" , given to me in this forum more than a month back. Guess this will answer most of your questions in mind.
Here it goes......

"


AAlHos1970 said:


> HR representatives would not normally fully explain the whole onboarding process.
> 
> But to answer your queries:
> i. Both Security clearance and Govt. approval are same ?? 1. The first thing that delays the process is that the company will need to secure the approval from Abu Dhabi TAWTEEN. Prior to hiring an Expatriate for a certain vacancy, all these vacancies for government companies are first posted in Abu Dhabi TAWTEEN website (generally for at least 2 weeks). If in case an Emirati candidate applies for that vacancy, then the company will need to interview the Emirati candidate to determine whether or not they are suitable for the vacant post. If suitable, then that Emirati national candidate will then be endorsed to NRC for further processing. If that Emirati candidate is not suitable, then the company will need to show proof by submitting an interview report justifying why the candidate does not meet the hiring criteria. This interview report along with Expatriate candidate's documents are uploaded to the TAWTEEN online system to secure approval. It also takes continuous efforts on the part of the assigned HR officer to follow-up with TAWTEEN to give the approval. TAWTEEN representative will need to review all the uploaded documents and will then provide the TAWTEEN approval. If the Expatriate is not meeting the minimum requirements (i.e. min work years of experience or education qualification) based on the advertised position, TAWTEEN will reject & not issue the approval. This approval also has a validity date whereby the next step is to immediately submit the TAWTEEN approval report along with the signed CNIA application along with all the candidate's documents. 2. CNIA Security Clearance - (if the HR representative did not pay close attention on the validity date of the secured TAWTEEN approval, then they will have to repeat the whole TAWTEEN process.) So the CNIA application & Expatriate's documents are then uploaded online. Everyday, the HR officer assigned to submit CNIA applications will check online if there is already an approval or a compliance. Note that only Emirati nationals in each company are allowed & given approval to submit CNIA applications on behalf of the company. The quickest in my experience is within 1 to 2 days, CNIA will provide the Security Clearance. Some average between 7 to 10 days (generally 2 weeks) to get the Security approval. Again, this depends if the HR officer handling your file is constantly following up. Some cases, go beyond 1 month or more due to background checking being done between UAE govt authorities and Expatriate's home country govt authorities. These processes & timelines for TAWTEEN & CNIA constantly change and subject to the Expatriate's individual case. Some are fortunate to secure these 2 clearances quickly, while others suffer due to longer review/processing due to ongoing investigation being done on the Expatriate's overall personal background.
> 
> ii. Say if both are different , can i assume that my SC was successful , since my VISA is filed already ? or not necessarily need to be ? For clarification, no UAE (Oil & Gas companies) can apply for an employment visa without the Security Clearance. So if the HR officer said that they already applied for your visa, then that only means that they already have secured your SC because the SC is one of the pre-requisites in applying an employment visa (Note that SC does not apply for processing employment visa not subjected by CNIA requirements like UAE private companies). Security Clearance is a major requirement for Oil & Gas companies requiring a Site Pass ID. Security Clearance process also applies for Emirati & other GCC nationals. I have also seen several times that some Emirati or other GCC nationals are also rejected by CNIA.
> 
> Taking one step back, some HR officers would not also explain or mention about getting final Management approval. This process only follows after an SC is secured. This is also the process before applying for an Employment Visa. Once SC is secured, the Expatriate's whole file folder goes through the Management approval process. Basically it is just getting the signature and endorsements starting from the Section Heads, then goes to the Dept Heads, then the VP of the Dept/Division, then the SVPs until your file reaches the CEO. There are cases that VPs or SVPs would return the file due to compliances or hold-on to the file due for further discussions (normally applies if the vacancy is for a Senior post or a vacant post identified for Emiratisation). If any of the VPs, SVPs or even if it reaches the CEO, there are cases that the Expatriate's file is sometimes questioned or rejected.
> 
> Lengthy process? Yes it is. But the HR officer will not normally disclose or fully explain if any delays are incurred.
> 
> Hence, the easiest excuse is that they would say that the Employment Visa has been applied or already under process. But sometimes the reality is that the Expatriate's file is stuck somewhere in the Management approval process.
> 
> So the end process is that the file must be signed by the CEO, then it will be returned to the Recruitment dept or the assigned Recruitment/HR officer handling your file.
> 
> iii. Possibility of ViSa rejection by the immigration department after SC is done?
> 
> Yes there is still a possibility that for Visa rejection even if SC has been secured. Remember CNIA is for SC, while the UAE Ministry of Interior/Immigration Authority is a separate govt authority issuing the Visa. The quickest is about 1 to 2 days, while the average is 4 to 5 working days, generally the HR officer would say about 2 work weeks so that they would not be bugged for follow ups. If it is taking more than 1 month, then it is either there was actually a delay in filing/applying the visa or there has been a compliance raised, or worse is that the Immigration authority is still verify the Expatriate's profile in the system. This is an online system. HR officers will also not normally give the exact/full details when your Employment Visa was actually applied in the online system. You will normally be advised to only wait.
> 
> Most Visa rejections are related to certain Nationalities.
> 
> Hence, the bottom line is not to resign unless the Employment Visa is secured.
> 
> However, if you were locally hired, meaning you had a previous Residence Visa, then it is understood that you will first need to have your Residence Visa cancelled first before the new employer can apply for a new Employment Visa.


----------



## almo86

Hi,

Did anyone get their visa approved recently? I don't need to go through SC as my company is private. I have been waiting for 12 business days. 

Thanks 
M.


----------



## Mph2008

Can someone please enlighten me on HAAD. Im exempted to haad exam due to my background etc. but when I looked at e-licensing it said: Submitted: may 5, status: in progress. I do have a hospital facility that do all my paperworks now im not sure whether im still in pre licensing? Security checks? Licensing? How long till I get to abudhabi?


----------



## Tee765

Have you left yet for the new job? five weeks seems good compared to months of waiting. Where are you going to work at? did you have a previous SC or Visa?


----------



## Roar_D

Good Afternoon,

First post, so please excuse if I have posted in the wrong area.

I UK resident that potentially has a job offer in Abu Dhabi on the horizon, so I am trying to get together as much information as possible before actually doing anything.

The one thing that I am really struggling with is the attested education certificates...
I have 8 or 9 GCSE's (cannot really remember as it was so long ago), however I cannot locate the actual certificates.
I have worked out which examination boards to apply to for confirmation of grades etc, but I am now wondering if I have to supply these as I have done a couple of further courses since leaving high school?

I have completed:-
Sage Accountancy & Bookkeeping Level 1
ILM Level 3 Award in Leadership and Management

Are they looking for your highest education certificate, as the ILM is an A Level equivalent?

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar

Roar_D said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> First post, so please excuse if I have posted in the wrong area.
> 
> I UK resident that potentially has a job offer in Abu Dhabi on the horizon, so I am trying to get together as much information as possible before actually doing anything.
> 
> The one thing that I am really struggling with is the attested education certificates...
> I have 8 or 9 GCSE's (cannot really remember as it was so long ago), however I cannot locate the actual certificates.
> I have worked out which examination boards to apply to for confirmation of grades etc, but I am now wondering if I have to supply these as I have done a couple of further courses since leaving high school?
> 
> I have completed:-
> Sage Accountancy & Bookkeeping Level 1
> ILM Level 3 Award in Leadership and Management
> 
> Are they looking for your highest education certificate, as the ILM is an A Level equivalent?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks.


Hi,
You only need to attest degree and above certificates - and then only the one at the highest level.
In your case, this means that you don't need to get anything attested.
Please be aware that this will restrict the jobs that you can apply for - as most companies are obsessed with degrees and this also affects the job description put on your visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Roar_D

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You only need to attest degree and above certificates - and then only the one at the highest level.
> In your case, this means that you don't need to get anything attested.
> Please be aware that this will restrict the jobs that you can apply for - as most companies are obsessed with degrees and this also affects the job description put on your visa.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Thanks for the reply.
I know for sure the company will ask for proof of education, as a former colleague joined them recently.

I suppose it's more of a question for the companies HR, however as the job hasn't been confirmed yet I cannot really ask them.


----------



## Hanialhadi

Ru45ger said:


> I have been waiting to leave for this job for months. Now ghetto I'm writing even more due to the security clearance.


it depends on your employer and your position ,, so be patient some governemental entities required long process like ministry of presiditional Affairs ,and ..etc)


----------



## okla

Hi

Does anyone know whether EY security clearance is a long process. I have submitted my docs and HR said nothing else required from me. I believe EY is a semi Govt entity


----------



## Betty Swollocks

okla said:


> Hi Does anyone know whether EY security clearance is a long process. I have submitted my docs and HR said nothing else required from me. I believe EY is a semi Govt entity


I have been waiting five weeks if that's anything to go by...... And expect it to be approved in the next week or so. I believe patience to be a much needed virtue for what lies ahead.
Good luck!


----------



## okla

Thanks Betty, and good luck to you too! lane:


----------



## Betty Swollocks

okla said:


> Thanks Betty, and good luck to you too! lane:


I will let you know when my 'number' comes up. I'm heading for E&M.
Incidentally, I believe EY is fully government owned. Although keen to get moving, I'm happy to wait for them to do as many security checks as they want. This benefits everyone in the long run. 😎👍


----------



## okla

Betty Swollocks said:


> I will let you know when my 'number' comes up. I'm heading for E&M.
> Incidentally, I believe EY is fully government owned. Although keen to get moving, I'm happy to wait for them to do as many security checks as they want. This benefits everyone in the long run. &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56397;


Agree. I'm headed for Cargo Division.

Regards,


----------



## Bot

Hello, I am waiting for SC for 4 weeks now. HR guy told me that it is on "fast track" and that he can not do nothing except to wait, like me. It is semi government defense industry.
I have another offers for job in UK, but I don't want to accept them because of this UEA job, which, ofcourse, I would like to have after this SC procedure.

I am only interested in one thing. How much time is needed for SC in general? 2 weeks or 5 months? What is normal time, because I don't want to get my chances missed?

Thank You very much on reply


----------



## Star_Psy

Bot said:


> Hello, I am waiting for SC for 4 weeks now. HR guy told me that it is on "fast track" and that he can not do nothing except to wait, like me. It is semi government defense industry.
> I have another offers for job in UK, but I don't want to accept them because of this UEA job, which, ofcourse, I would like to have after this SC procedure.
> 
> I am only interested in one thing. How much time is needed for SC in general? 2 weeks or 5 months? What is normal time, because I don't want to get my chances missed?
> 
> Thank You very much on reply


My SC was submitted by Zayed University in August 2013. I'm still in my home country. This is the first time I've heard of a "fast track".

From reading most if not all of the posts on this issue over the years and interacting with the members of this forum, my understanding is that there is no "general" time frame. 

That's not to suggest you may wind up like me. :frusty: It's quite possible you may receive it within the next couple of weeks. Most members on this forum have had an average wait of 4 months. Sadly, it seems like no one - including company HR departments - can get any insider information on it. Please someone correct me if I'm wrong. In light of this, hopefully a "fast track" does exist and you have been put on it.

To alleviate the pain of the masses, the Ancients of this forum have devised an uncanny method of determining the possible wait time for the UAE Security Clearance. If you can properly perform this task, you will be able to get a definitive answer. It is not for the faint of heart and you must be able to devote full attention to it. The method and subsequent answer lies in answering the following question:

*How long is a piece of string?*

If you figure this one out, please let me know. Mine seems pretty long.:noidea:


----------



## Stevesolar

Star_Psy said:


> My SC was submitted by Zayed University in August 2013. I'm still in my home country. This is the first time I've heard of a "fast track".
> 
> From reading most if not all of the posts on this issue over the years and interacting with the members of this forum, my understanding is that there is no "general" time frame.
> 
> That's not to suggest you may wind up like me. :frusty: It's quite possible you may receive it within the next couple of weeks. Most members on this forum have had an average wait of 4 months. Sadly, it seems like no one - including company HR departments - can get any insider information on it. Please someone correct me if I'm wrong. In light of this, hopefully a "fast track" does exist and you have been put on it.
> 
> To alleviate the pain of the masses, the Ancients of this forum have devised an uncanny method of determining the possible wait time for the UAE Security Clearance. If you can properly perform this task, you will be able to get a definitive answer. It is not for the faint of heart and you must be able to devote full attention to it. The method and subsequent answer lies in answering the following question:
> 
> *How long is a piece of string?*
> 
> If you figure this one out, please let me know. Mine seems pretty long.:noidea:


Hi,
To be fair - yours is not a "normal" situation.
The culture in the Middle East is that people don't like to give bad news.
It is easier to string people along until they stop asking the question - than to bluntly say "no" to someone - as that causes embarrassment and loss of "face".
My sincere belief is that your situation falls into that category and someone just does not want to tell you "no" and they hope that you will simply stop asking and move on.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## imac

Star_Psy said:


> ...This is the first time I've heard of a "fast track"...


that's because there isn't one... once the sc is applied for, nobody except cnia knows what happens until a response comes back... everything else is just speculation... and if someone from hr tells you they have more insight than this, they are blowing smoke up your rear end...

the sc can take anywhere from a few days to several months... there is no way to predict how long it will be, or what the criteria are for shorter vs longer times to get a response... anyone who claims otherwise is full of dung...


----------



## Bot

*Yeah...*

Suddenly I am not interested in this job anymore...

I put my hopes on it, but it seems that is just bs with indefinite line of waiting for something that may or may not come .

I sc does not come in two-three weeks, I am going to UK :/ 

I don't want to finish like Star_Psy (no offense  )


----------



## okla

This whole SC thing is a real pain not only for us but for the employers too. Knowing that it can take months to recruit new employees and some will fail their SC not to mention replacing exisiting employees. 

Is this only a Abu Dhabi thing. my Dubai employer offerred me the job in two weeks. I doubt they did any background checking on me.


----------



## rihan87

*Rihan*

Hi All,

i have submitted my documents on dec 2014 and there is no news abt the SC till now. its been more than 6 month now and counting...


----------



## rihan87

*rihan*

Hi all,

This thread gave me some hope at last..

this is my situation..

got the offer on dec2014 and submitted the documents along with the police clearance certificate on 23rd dec. Till now i didnt get my SC. Still hoping for the good news to come at the end :fingerscrossed: . 

6 months and counting.


----------



## summer2015

*Anyone with visa/security clearance issue*

Hello 

Is there anyone with visa issue for UAE ( Abu Dhabi ). 
My brother would like to talk to someone who has this problem and want to find out how you manage to live in India with family in UAE. Is it legal? Does it delay your visa process or hurt security clearance?

Thank you


----------



## Peripatetic50

Hello,
I taught in UAE for several years. Please note that Ramadan began on June 18 which continues for a month so folks are working reduced hours. Patience is a virtue in the Gulf countries.
Cheers,
P50


----------



## Bot

rihan87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have submitted my documents on dec 2014 and there is no news abt the SC till now. its been more than 6 month now and counting...


Frankly, this whole thing with SC is looking like some trick/fraud for me. If You need an expert for foreign country, especially for Government/University (etc) agency, it should be fast procedure.

I don't believe that I will get any feedback ever, and that HR will only repeat following statement like Star_Psy's HR is doing; "It is still under procedure". One-two or twelve months it is not making any difference. They are prolonging this procedure on purpose, so they could hire their own countrymen (which is in the end OK). 

I have accepted UK offer, I am finishing papers for transfer.

Good luck everybody, hope that you will get ANY info regarding your SC soon 

Catch you on other topics if needed


----------



## Peripatetic50

Because a new VC was appointed and dramatic changes occurred in management, as I read on Dave's, prospective candidates who received offers suddenly were on hold until new management reviewed applications again. I'm sorry you never heard back. Please know that their goal by 2018 is Emiratization so they are downsizing on the number of ex-pat instructors. Good luck on your other endeavors.
P50


----------



## toolz568

I started the process in Nov 2014 and It took 7 months from start to finish to get an offer. It took 4 months just to finish my security clearance. Patients seems to be the name of the game. It is an excellent offer and a fantastic opportunity and yes, a long wait.


----------



## okla

I got mine in two weeks flat. Very Pleased.


----------



## rakh

Hi, can anyone tell me what are the reasons of security clearance rejection.head hunter told me that my SC was rejected,,now company will reapply. I'm from Pakistan and,previously worked in UAE.


----------



## Stevesolar

rakh said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me what are the reasons of security clearance rejection.head hunter told me that my SC was rejected,,now company will reapply. I'm from Pakistan and,previously worked in UAE.


Hi,
Nobody is normally told the reason for rejection.
I don't see the point of reapplying - if it has already been rejected - your card will already be marked.
Better to try for a job in a different Emirate or another GCC country.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sam1234567

*Sam*

Hi AAlHos1970

Someone please share some light on the HR policies for receruitment in ADNOC group companies.
Im an indian (working in dubai for past 10 yrs) and already finished my interviews with HR and senior managers within Department. After 2 days i got to know that i have been selected and that they would require my further experience letters and attested degreees. I had forwaded all these in 2 days time and currently the update i have from HR is that my file has gone to Management Approval.
ITs been just a total of 13 days since my Interview.

Does this mean that my security clearance and Abu Dhabi TAWTEEN approval has been done?
How much should i wait to get the offer letter from HR.

Thank you all for the valid informations passed on.

regards
Sam


----------



## dbbahia

Dear all,

First time posting here in the forum, but I was following the discussion. 

Just to let you know that It took around two weeks for me to receive the clearance of my documents (just received it). I consider myself very lucky. I was really worried because we have lots of cases that the SC takes a very long time. 

I'm brazilian, engineer and I'm being hiring by a Semi-government industry in Abu Dhabi.

Wish you all the best. This whole process are really very painfull and stressful, nobody deserves this feeling during this process.

Regards


----------



## Sam1234567

Dear dbbahia
Did yu have anything called a Management approval state in your recruitment process right after your interview with the company??

In my case, after the interview - HR has told me that my position has gone for higher management approval towards Line manager.

please somebody share your experiences.

regards
SAm


----------



## dbbahia

Sam1234567 said:


> Dear dbbahia
> Did yu have anything called a Management approval state in your recruitment process right after your interview with the company??
> 
> In my case, after the interview - HR has told me that my position has gone for higher management approval towards Line manager.
> 
> please somebody share your experiences.
> 
> regards
> SAm


Dear Sam,

I believe this is a standard for all companies. In other words, they are going to decide based on your interview if they are going to hire you or not. After their approval the whole process of legalization will start.

Regards


----------



## Sam1234567

Dear dbbahia
Truly agree with your comments. But in my case I had got confirmation from HR that I have been selected after the interview. Then on their request I had forwarded them my passport copies,educational certificates and experience certificates. Currently the update what I have from them is that my file and position has gone for management approval. I would be getting the offer letter only after this approval. It's been 2 weeks and have no clue if it's worth the wait or pending for some reason.

Regards
Sam


----------



## Racing_Goats

Sam1234567 said:


> Dear dbbahia
> Truly agree with your comments. But in my case I had got confirmation from HR that I have been selected after the interview. Then on their request I had forwarded them my passport copies,educational certificates and experience certificates. Currently the update what I have from them is that my file and position has gone for management approval. I would be getting the offer letter only after this approval. It's been 2 weeks and have no clue if it's worth the wait or pending for some reason.
> 
> Regards
> Sam


It's the UAE, chill out, find a new hobby, don't pack your bags yet as you could be waiting a while! Hope it works out for you soon


----------



## toolz569

*adnoc security clearance*

I have been offered Network Engineer job in ADNOC Group.

After going through all the posts, i would like to put my situation.

My Employer is private company, have to work for their client ADNOC.

Here is the procedure i went through.

1. Attended interview at client place(ADNOC),
2. My New Employer inform me that i've been selected.
3. Waited almost one month to get the offer letter.
4. They ask me to resign from my current employer(in UAE).
5. I resigned, and submitted all the documents.
6. Applied for new VISA, done medical and Emirates ID.
7. VISA stamped.
8. Submitted Security Clearance form(CNIA Induction form) to the employer,
they forward it to the client(ADNOC).
9. Now the client told them to wait till the security clearance been issued.

so in these situation, can anyone tell me how long i've to wait.
i've some credit clearance left, there is a car loan too does this affect.


----------



## Stevesolar

toolz569 said:


> I have been offered Network Engineer job in ADNOC Group.
> 
> After going through all the posts, i would like to put my situation.
> 
> My Employer is private company, have to work for their client ADNOC.
> 
> Here is the procedure i went through.
> 
> 1. Attended interview at client place(ADNOC),
> 2. My New Employer inform me that i've been selected.
> 3. Waited almost one month to get the offer letter.
> 4. They ask me to resign from my current employer(in UAE).
> 5. I resigned, and submitted all the documents.
> 6. Applied for new VISA, done medical and Emirates ID.
> 7. VISA stamped.
> 8. Submitted Security Clearance form(CNIA Induction form) to the employer,
> they forward it to the client(ADNOC).
> 9. Now the client told them to wait till the security clearance been issued.
> 
> so in these situation, can anyone tell me how long i've to wait.
> i've some credit clearance left, there is a car loan too does this affect.


Hi,
In my opinion - you made a big mistake in quitting your current job before security clearance came through.
The security clearance is normally required before the visa can be applied for - so the steps in your post are actually wrong.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## toolz569

Actually i've been hired by a private company, i've to work for their client (ADNOC),
will have to work under their payroll and stuff..

i hope i made it clear that i'm not directly hired by ADNOC.

after my VISA got stamped, now they applied for the security clearance.


----------



## Racing_Goats

If they stamped your visa already it might be reasonable to expect they would pay your salary regardless whether you have security clearance or not.. might be worth approaching HR or your manager again, or there is free (basic) legal advice from the human rights office at Abu Dhabi judicial court. 

UAE Labour Law can be viewed online so may be worth a read too - I suspect if they have given you an employment visa then they are obliged to pay you or else you will have right to compensation as if dealing with an employer failing to pay salary


----------



## solid524

Hello - I just wanted to know if an entry visa is ready, does that mean security clearance has been successful?

I would have thought SC comes before entry Visa or am I missing something?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fabiio

dbbahia said:


> Dear all,
> 
> First time posting here in the forum, but I was following the discussion.
> 
> Just to let you know that It took around two weeks for me to receive the clearance of my documents (just received it). I consider myself very lucky. I was really worried because we have lots of cases that the SC takes a very long time.
> 
> I'm brazilian, engineer and I'm being hiring by a Semi-government industry in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Wish you all the best. This whole process are really very painfull and stressful, nobody deserves this feeling during this process.
> 
> Regards


Dear dbbahia,
How are you?
I'm from Brazil too. Just waiting for a feedback regarding security clearance. :fingerscrossed: 
Where are you living? I'd like to get some information about UAE.
Please get in touch by private message
Best Regards


----------



## toolz569

Racing_Goats said:


> If they stamped your visa already it might be reasonable to expect they would pay your salary regardless whether you have security clearance or not.. might be worth approaching HR or your manager again, or there is free (basic) legal advice from the human rights office at Abu Dhabi judicial court.
> 
> UAE Labour Law can be viewed online so may be worth a read too - I suspect if they have given you an employment visa then they are obliged to pay you or else you will have right to compensation as if dealing with an employer failing to pay salary


*Finally it happened.
Got the security clearance today, i'll be joining tomorrow.
for me the whole process took almost 1.5 months.
2 weeks for the sc.*


----------



## water123

*UAE SC for Canadian*

Hi,

I am Indian with Canadian passport currently working in Canada and waiting an offer from ADNOC group. So far visited various countries (USA,UK, Germany, France, UAE) while worked in India/Kuwait/Canada.

Just curious to know about time it may take to obtain SC and the procedure. How many countries they will check? More countries, more time. I am just scared to see wait times up to 4 to 8 months on this forum.

Please some one reply. Any Canadian who might have gone through this procedure, please help.


----------



## jeffgonzales488

Hello everyone!

I am new in this forum. I hope you could help me.

I am from Al Ruwais, Abu dhabi

I resigned in my previous company because I was hired in ADNOC distribution (government company), I resigned on october 4, 2015 and my my visa was cancelled on November 2, 2015. I paid everything that needs to be paid in my previous company but my passport is still with them. Now my Visa was applied last November 11, 2015 but up to this time still it not yet approved. Now I am already overstaying here in UAE for almost 2 weeks.

My questions are.

1) Since my previous company has been calling me and asking about my visa. is there a possibility that they would file a case on me for overstaying in UAE even though I am already cleared on my debts and I am still in contact with them informing about my visa application status.

2) How long does it take before the visa is approved? because as per my new employer, it is still under processing ( security clearance by the immigration). It is already more than a month but not yet approved.

3) Is it alright if I stay here in UAE while waiting for my visa? Because I am willing to pay the penalty. But is it true that the penalty is 200 on the first day and 25 on the following days?

4) Will my previous company be affected if I overstay here in UAE while my visa is processing and I am overstaying?

I hope you could help me on my queries because I am very worried and depress right now!

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar

jeffgonzales488 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am new in this forum. I hope you could help me.
> 
> I am from Al Ruwais, Abu dhabi
> 
> I resigned in my previous company because I was hired in ADNOC distribution (government company), I resigned on october 4, 2015 and my my visa was cancelled on November 2, 2015. I paid everything that needs to be paid in my previous company but my passport is still with them. Now my Visa was applied last November 11, 2015 but up to this time still it not yet approved. Now I am already overstaying here in UAE for almost 2 weeks.
> 
> My questions are.
> 
> 1) Since my previous company has been calling me and asking about my visa. is there a possibility that they would file a case on me for overstaying in UAE even though I am already cleared on my debts and I am still in contact with them informing about my visa application status.
> 
> 2) How long does it take before the visa is approved? because as per my new employer, it is still under processing ( security clearance by the immigration). It is already more than a month but not yet approved.
> 
> 3) Is it alright if I stay here in UAE while waiting for my visa? Because I am willing to pay the penalty. But is it true that the penalty is 200 on the first day and 25 on the following days?
> 
> 4) Will my previous company be affected if I overstay here in UAE while my visa is processing and I am overstaying?
> 
> I hope you could help me on my queries because I am very worried and depress right now!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
In my opinion - you made a big mistake in resigning your job before ADNOC confirmed that your security clearance had come through.
Now you are in limbo until clearance comes through and there is no clear idea when that will be - it can take from a few weeks to months.
You would be better to leave the UAE and come back once your new visa is ready - otherwise you are going to incur possibly high overstay fees.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## jeffgonzales488

Hi steve,

But according to them if i will not resign, they won't be able to apply a new visa because I still have an employment visa with my previous company. I have seen the copy of the application form of the employment visa. according to the general service, it is still under processing coz i can't understand it for it is in arabic. They said waiting for the approval of the immigration. I am not sure if that is for security clearance that i said in my previous post.

That is why I am planning to exit this week. in kish island maybe. and i will just wait there til it's release. what do you think?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Companies need to secure security clearance before they apply for your visa.
Unless you get security clearance - that company won't be able to get you a visa.
Your mistake was resigning before they confirmed that they were able to employ you.
The problem with going to Kish is that you have no control or idea how long you need to be there.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jeffgonzales488

@steve

but I already signed a contract. not just an offer letter. I have seen also the proof that they have filed my visa application. It's just that still under processing according to them waiting to be approved by the immigration. Is it normal that the processing of the visa takes too long? they filed the visa last november 11, 2015 and up to now not yet approved. a month already. 

and will there be a possibility that my previous employer file a case on me for overstaying even though I am moving to ADNOC which is government owned company and cleared everything on their side? I have shown them also the hard copy of the visa application. They canceled my visa in labor already. and i am still in contact with them. 

Or am i just being paranoid?


----------



## Stevesolar

jeffgonzales488 said:


> @steve
> 
> but I already signed a contract. not just an offer letter. I have seen also the proof that they have filed my visa application. It's just that still under processing according to them waiting to be approved by the immigration. Is it normal that the processing of the visa takes too long? they filed the visa last november 11, 2015 and up to now not yet approved. a month already.
> 
> and will there be a possibility that my previous employer file a case on me for overstaying even though I am moving to ADNOC which is government owned company and cleared everything on their side? I have shown them also the hard copy of the visa application. They canceled my visa in labor already. and i am still in contact with them.
> 
> Or am i just being paranoid?


Hi,
I think you are getting a bit confused!
If your previous company cancelled your visa - they should have given you back your passport and the cancellation form.
You then have 30 days to either leave the UAE or find another job. Your previous company have nothing to do with you once they have cancelled your visa.
If you overstay - it is your responsibility - not theirs.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jeffgonzales488

@steve

Really? They can't do anything about it? Coz i am thinking that they might file an absconding case on me for overstaying. Because i have read other thread that their employer did the same thing. They filed an absconding case because they overstayed after the grace period of 30 days was finished. Even though they cleared everything on their previous employer.

Why do they keep on calling me? Asking about my new visa?


----------



## lonestar2680

Hi Jeff,

I think your previous employer needs either an exit stamp on your passport or a scan of your visa with the new employer to be able to get their deposit on your cancelled visa back (Option 1). Option 2 is the ex-employer applies for this manually which is a tedious process. I was asked for the same by my ex- P.R.O.

Hope this helps.

SPJ


----------



## pragmatic81

toolz569 said:


> *Finally it happened.
> Got the security clearance today, i'll be joining tomorrow.
> for me the whole process took almost 1.5 months.
> 2 weeks for the sc.*


Congratulations!!! 

Could you please confirm the number of countries you filled in the"countries visited" section? I have been waiting for my SC for the past 4 months now.


----------



## pragmatic81

*Security clearance 4.5 months*

I got an offer with a semi government company in AUH. I submitted all the documents, passport details, a form , and my degree (without attestation). 

The process was initiated in Nov and till now there is no update on SC. Everytime I call the HR , they say, it is still in process and do not give any timescale.

The wait is agonizing....


----------



## osk0919

It took a total of 6months for me from job offer to visa , security clearance and visa took 3 months .


----------



## alixy007

Hi, 
First time poster here. I am a Canadian (born in Tehran, Iran) and recently accepted a job offer with on of top 3 consulting companies (MBB). The company applied for my visa 8 days ago and they told me the security check will take about 10 days or so but for this thread I can see the 10 days waiting time is a joke. 
Does the security check depends on whether your your company is governmental or not (private company being faster)?
Has the waiting time improved for 2016?

Thanks


----------



## juneferiols

newtoUAE_15 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Its great news..!!
> 
> Today I got the email from my Consultant saying that my security clearance has been approved. He wants me to resign from my current organization and join ASAP. I asked him about Visa process and what if my Visa gets rejected. On that his reply was being a government company Visa does not get rejected only thing that can hold my process was security clearance.
> I need to send him the attested Degree certificate from UAE embassy & Ministry of labour law.


Hi newtoUAE_15..
How are u?
U mean during security clearance, it doesn't matter if u submitted ur Diploma without attestation from UAE embassy of ur home country?
Then the attestation of diploma/degree is just important during applying for your employment visa? Am I right?
I hope u can reply soon, thanks for ur sharing.


----------



## juneferiols

*Visit Visa nid to go back home country?*



AAlHos1970 said:


> Yestee, are you able to advise which company under ADNOC group? or were you hired directly by ADNOC?
> 
> HR representatives would not normally fully explain the whole onboarding process.
> 
> But to answer your queries:
> i. Both Security clearance and Govt. approval are same ?? 1. The first thing that delays the process is that the company will need to secure the approval from Abu Dhabi TAWTEEN. Prior to hiring an Expatriate for a certain vacancy, all these vacancies for government companies are first posted in Abu Dhabi TAWTEEN website (generally for at least 2 weeks). If in case an Emirati candidate applies for that vacancy, then the company will need to interview the Emirati candidate to determine whether or not they are suitable for the vacant post. If suitable, then that Emirati national candidate will then be endorsed to NRC for further processing. If that Emirati candidate is not suitable, then the company will need to show proof by submitting an interview report justifying why the candidate does not meet the hiring criteria. This interview report along with Expatriate candidate's documents are uploaded to the TAWTEEN online system to secure approval. It also takes continuous efforts on the part of the assigned HR officer to follow-up with TAWTEEN to give the approval. TAWTEEN representative will need to review all the uploaded documents and will then provide the TAWTEEN approval. If the Expatriate is not meeting the minimum requirements (i.e. min work years of experience or education qualification) based on the advertised position, TAWTEEN will reject & not issue the approval. This approval also has a validity date whereby the next step is to immediately submit the TAWTEEN approval report along with the signed CNIA application along with all the candidate's documents. 2. CNIA Security Clearance - (if the HR representative did not pay close attention on the validity date of the secured TAWTEEN approval, then they will have to repeat the whole TAWTEEN process.) So the CNIA application & Expatriate's documents are then uploaded online. Everyday, the HR officer assigned to submit CNIA applications will check online if there is already an approval or a compliance. Note that only Emirati nationals in each company are allowed & given approval to submit CNIA applications on behalf of the company. The quickest in my experience is within 1 to 2 days, CNIA will provide the Security Clearance. Some average between 7 to 10 days (generally 2 weeks) to get the Security approval. Again, this depends if the HR officer handling your file is constantly following up. Some cases, go beyond 1 month or more due to background checking being done between UAE govt authorities and Expatriate's home country govt authorities. These processes & timelines for TAWTEEN & CNIA constantly change and subject to the Expatriate's individual case. Some are fortunate to secure these 2 clearances quickly, while others suffer due to longer review/processing due to ongoing investigation being done on the Expatriate's overall personal background.
> 
> ii. Say if both are different , can i assume that my SC was successful , since my VISA is filed already ? or not necessarily need to be ? For clarification, no UAE (Oil & Gas companies) can apply for an employment visa without the Security Clearance. So if the HR officer said that they already applied for your visa, then that only means that they already have secured your SC because the SC is one of the pre-requisites in applying an employment visa (Note that SC does not apply for processing employment visa not subjected by CNIA requirements like UAE private companies). Security Clearance is a major requirement for Oil & Gas companies requiring a Site Pass ID. Security Clearance process also applies for Emirati & other GCC nationals. I have also seen several times that some Emirati or other GCC nationals are also rejected by CNIA.
> 
> Taking one step back, some HR officers would not also explain or mention about getting final Management approval. This process only follows after an SC is secured. This is also the process before applying for an Employment Visa. Once SC is secured, the Expatriate's whole file folder goes through the Management approval process. Basically it is just getting the signature and endorsements starting from the Section Heads, then goes to the Dept Heads, then the VP of the Dept/Division, then the SVPs until your file reaches the CEO. There are cases that VPs or SVPs would return the file due to compliances or hold-on to the file due for further discussions (normally applies if the vacancy is for a Senior post or a vacant post identified for Emiratisation). If any of the VPs, SVPs or even if it reaches the CEO, there are cases that the Expatriate's file is sometimes questioned or rejected.
> 
> Lengthy process? Yes it is. But the HR officer will not normally disclose or fully explain if any delays are incurred.
> 
> Hence, the easiest excuse is that they would say that the Employment Visa has been applied or already under process. But sometimes the reality is that the Expatriate's file is stuck somewhere in the Management approval process.
> 
> So the end process is that the file must be signed by the CEO, then it will be returned to the Recruitment dept or the assigned Recruitment/HR officer handling your file.
> 
> iii. Possibility of ViSa rejection by the immigration department after SC is done?
> 
> Yes there is still a possibility that for Visa rejection even if SC has been secured. Remember CNIA is for SC, while the UAE Ministry of Interior/Immigration Authority is a separate govt authority issuing the Visa. The quickest is about 1 to 2 days, while the average is 4 to 5 working days, generally the HR officer would say about 2 work weeks so that they would not be bugged for follow ups. If it is taking more than 1 month, then it is either there was actually a delay in filing/applying the visa or there has been a compliance raised, or worse is that the Immigration authority is still verify the Expatriate's profile in the system. This is an online system. HR officers will also not normally give the exact/full details when your Employment Visa was actually applied in the online system. You will normally be advised to only wait.
> 
> Most Visa rejections are related to certain Nationalities.
> 
> Hence, the bottom line is not to resign unless the Employment Visa is secured.
> 
> However, if you were locally hired, meaning you had a previous Residence Visa, then it is understood that you will first need to have your Residence Visa cancelled first before the new employer can apply for a new Employment Visa.



Hi AAlHos1970
Thank you for your help & sharing.
I would like to ask if I need to go back to my home country Philippines if my application is under Security Clearance due to my visa is just a visit visa?

Anyone have similar case?
Having visit visa then hired by gov't/semi gov't sector?
Is it required to exit Middle East during Security Clearance?


----------



## EgyptOverseer

Roll of the dice. Took me 3 months in one Emirate, and 24 hours in another.


----------



## Stevesolar

EgyptOverseer said:


> Roll of the dice. Took me 3 months in one Emirate, and 24 hours in another.


Hi,
No it is not a roll of the dice.
Security clearance procedures are very different between Abu Dhabi and Dubai.
This is especially so for government related jobs in Abu Dhabi - these have a very rigorous security clearance procedure that takes time - sometimes up to 6 months, it seems.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## EgyptOverseer

Sure sure. Very technical stuff. Not at all depending on how productive the official feels like when dealing with the file... Keep telling yourself that. It must have been a while since you went through it, or you actually never did bit still want to have an opinion...


----------



## LesFroggitts

EgyptOverseer said:


> Sure sure. Very technical stuff. Not at all depending on how productive the official feels like when dealing with the file... Keep telling yourself that. It must have been a while since you went through it, or you actually never did bit still want to have an opinion...


*I'm beginning to feel that some posts by various users are becoming a little close to being insulting and/or personal attacks.

Let's keep it civil and remember the UAE's VERY STRINGENT cyberlaws.*


----------



## YBUR

Hi all.
Just want to ask how many months or weeks the process of the security clearance for dubai.?


----------



## mariot

YBUR said:


> Hi all.
> Just want to ask how many months or weeks the process of the security clearance for dubai.?


For Dubai visa holders easiest is to use the Dubai police app or website, it shows immediately if anything is amiss.
Can receive within 3days same as if you apply at CID head office and do new prints with counter officer.
But if there's an issue, how longs a piece of string


----------



## YBUR

mariot said:


> For Dubai visa holders easiest is to use the Dubai police app or website, it shows immediately if anything is amiss.
> Can receive within 3days same as if you apply at CID head office and do new prints with counter officer.
> But if there's an issue, how longs a piece of string


Hi marriot
Its almost 15 days but still on process.why its take time for this.my friend working in govt sector but she get only police clearance. 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariot

YBUR said:


> Hi marriot
> Its almost 15 days but still on process.why its take time for this.my friend working in govt sector but she get only police clearance.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Where'd you do your application?


----------



## YBUR

mariot said:


> Where'd you do your application?


@mariot
Im not the one who did the application.the hr the one who process my papers

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariot

YBUR said:


> @mariot
> Im not the one who did the application.the hr the one who process my papers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


If you have a valid Emirates ID goto the Dubai police website enter your details and look at what the issue is. If there's any case pending on you you won't receive the police clearance certificate


----------



## YBUR

mariot said:


> If you have a valid Emirates ID goto the Dubai police website enter your details and look at what the issue is. If there's any case pending on you you won't receive the police clearance certificate


I have apps dubai police which one i will click the good conduct certificate

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariot

YBUR said:


> I have apps dubai police which one i will click the good conduct certificate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Correct

Ask hr for receipt number of the payment they allegedly did to get your clearance issued


----------



## YBUR

mariot said:


> Correct
> 
> Ask hr for receipt number of the payment they allegedly did to get your clearance issued


Ooh meaning to say security clearance for dubai is a police clearance mariot?.
Then after i will received my official contract?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MalYem

Hello every body
Recently I have received an offer letter from HCT AbuDhabi. They asked me to send signed SC form and other documens for SC process.. Any one who has experience with HCT can advise me... I am from Yemen and work currently in Malaysia.. Thanks in advance for reply


----------



## MalYem

Just wanted to share with you what I have reveived today. HR told me that the SC is already approaved for most of new hires however mine and some others still on hold... I don't understand what he means by hold but as he said maybe my application will stay with them for 5 months time... Is there any one who got " hold" condition too...


----------



## Zafran1609

Hello every body,

my name is Zafran, Indonesian. I am newbie in this forum. I hope any one can help me.
I got selected in gasco on October 2015, all document for visa process already submitted on October 2015.

And then I got information from HR that my TAWTEEN clearance and SECURITY clearance are done on 28 February 2016. Then file sent for management approval.

Yesterday I asked HR but they answer "stiil waiting for Management Approval"

any body know how long normally management approval will take time?

Is it normal if management approval take more than 7 weeks?

Thank u. I hope any body can explain to me.


----------



## Adlia2015

Zafran1609 said:


> Hello every body,
> 
> my name is Zafran, Indonesian. I am newbie in this forum. I hope any one can help me.
> I got selected in gasco on October 2015, all document for visa process already submitted on October 2015.
> 
> And then I got information from HR that my TAWTEEN clearance and SECURITY clearance are done on 28 February 2016. Then file sent for management approval.
> 
> Yesterday I asked HR but they answer "stiil waiting for Management Approval"
> 
> any body know how long normally management approval will take time?
> 
> Is it normal if management approval take more than 7 weeks?
> 
> Thank u. I hope any body can explain to me.


Hi Zafran..
Fyi. There is restucturing effort going on across ADNOC companies (incld Gasco). Some people are being laid off within adnoc companies. 
My guess is that they are still waiting for the finalization of restructuring plan.

That is why still under management approval. 
Btw, my understanding is that usually management approval is obtained prior to security clearance n other process.

So hang in there and dont resign from your current job yet

Good luck


----------



## Zafran1609

hi adlia2015,

thank u for explanation. I hope it will done on this month.

what can I do only pray to Alloh


----------



## Zafran1609

AAlHos1970 said:


> Yestee, are you able to advise which company under ADNOC group? or were you hired directly by ADNOC?
> 
> HR representatives would not normally fully explain the whole onboarding process.
> 
> But to answer your queries:
> i. Both Security clearance and Govt. approval are same ?? 1. The first thing that delays the process is that the company will need to secure the approval from Abu Dhabi TAWTEEN. Prior to hiring an Expatriate for a certain vacancy, all these vacancies for government companies are first posted in Abu Dhabi TAWTEEN website (generally for at least 2 weeks). If in case an Emirati candidate applies for that vacancy, then the company will need to interview the Emirati candidate to determine whether or not they are suitable for the vacant post. If suitable, then that Emirati national candidate will then be endorsed to NRC for further processing. If that Emirati candidate is not suitable, then the company will need to show proof by submitting an interview report justifying why the candidate does not meet the hiring criteria. This interview report along with Expatriate candidate's documents are uploaded to the TAWTEEN online system to secure approval. It also takes continuous efforts on the part of the assigned HR officer to follow-up with TAWTEEN to give the approval. TAWTEEN representative will need to review all the uploaded documents and will then provide the TAWTEEN approval. If the Expatriate is not meeting the minimum requirements (i.e. min work years of experience or education qualification) based on the advertised position, TAWTEEN will reject & not issue the approval. This approval also has a validity date whereby the next step is to immediately submit the TAWTEEN approval report along with the signed CNIA application along with all the candidate's documents. 2. CNIA Security Clearance - (if the HR representative did not pay close attention on the validity date of the secured TAWTEEN approval, then they will have to repeat the whole TAWTEEN process.) So the CNIA application & Expatriate's documents are then uploaded online. Everyday, the HR officer assigned to submit CNIA applications will check online if there is already an approval or a compliance. Note that only Emirati nationals in each company are allowed & given approval to submit CNIA applications on behalf of the company. The quickest in my experience is within 1 to 2 days, CNIA will provide the Security Clearance. Some average between 7 to 10 days (generally 2 weeks) to get the Security approval. Again, this depends if the HR officer handling your file is constantly following up. Some cases, go beyond 1 month or more due to background checking being done between UAE govt authorities and Expatriate's home country govt authorities. These processes & timelines for TAWTEEN & CNIA constantly change and subject to the Expatriate's individual case. Some are fortunate to secure these 2 clearances quickly, while others suffer due to longer review/processing due to ongoing investigation being done on the Expatriate's overall personal background.
> 
> ii. Say if both are different , can i assume that my SC was successful , since my VISA is filed already ? or not necessarily need to be ? For clarification, no UAE (Oil & Gas companies) can apply for an employment visa without the Security Clearance. So if the HR officer said that they already applied for your visa, then that only means that they already have secured your SC because the SC is one of the pre-requisites in applying an employment visa (Note that SC does not apply for processing employment visa not subjected by CNIA requirements like UAE private companies). Security Clearance is a major requirement for Oil & Gas companies requiring a Site Pass ID. Security Clearance process also applies for Emirati & other GCC nationals. I have also seen several times that some Emirati or other GCC nationals are also rejected by CNIA.
> 
> Taking one step back, some HR officers would not also explain or mention about getting final Management approval. This process only follows after an SC is secured. This is also the process before applying for an Employment Visa. Once SC is secured, the Expatriate's whole file folder goes through the Management approval process. Basically it is just getting the signature and endorsements starting from the Section Heads, then goes to the Dept Heads, then the VP of the Dept/Division, then the SVPs until your file reaches the CEO. There are cases that VPs or SVPs would return the file due to compliances or hold-on to the file due for further discussions (normally applies if the vacancy is for a Senior post or a vacant post identified for Emiratisation). If any of the VPs, SVPs or even if it reaches the CEO, there are cases that the Expatriate's file is sometimes questioned or rejected.
> 
> Lengthy process? Yes it is. But the HR officer will not normally disclose or fully explain if any delays are incurred.
> 
> Hence, the easiest excuse is that they would say that the Employment Visa has been applied or already under process. But sometimes the reality is that the Expatriate's file is stuck somewhere in the Management approval process.
> 
> So the end process is that the file must be signed by the CEO, then it will be returned to the Recruitment dept or the assigned Recruitment/HR officer handling your file.
> 
> iii. Possibility of ViSa rejection by the immigration department after SC is done?
> 
> Yes there is still a possibility that for Visa rejection even if SC has been secured. Remember CNIA is for SC, while the UAE Ministry of Interior/Immigration Authority is a separate govt authority issuing the Visa. The quickest is about 1 to 2 days, while the average is 4 to 5 working days, generally the HR officer would say about 2 work weeks so that they would not be bugged for follow ups. If it is taking more than 1 month, then it is either there was actually a delay in filing/applying the visa or there has been a compliance raised, or worse is that the Immigration authority is still verify the Expatriate's profile in the system. This is an online system. HR officers will also not normally give the exact/full details when your Employment Visa was actually applied in the online system. You will normally be advised to only wait.
> 
> Most Visa rejections are related to certain Nationalities.
> 
> Hence, the bottom line is not to resign unless the Employment Visa is secured.
> 
> However, if you were locally hired, meaning you had a previous Residence Visa, then it is understood that you will first need to have your Residence Visa cancelled first before the new employer can apply for a new Employment Visa.


Dear AAlHos1970,

My name is Zafran, Indonesian. I need your help or any one in this forum to answer my question.

I got selected in Gasco on October 2015, all document submitted on October 2015 to procees employment visa. 
And then I got notification that my TAWTEEN clearance and security clearance are done on 28 February 2016.
Then file sent for Management approval (By Sect Head, Department Head, VP, SVPs, and CEO)

but today I got notification from agency that all recruitment in ADNOC company wnt on HOLD.

Any body know why they hold the recruitment? and
How long they will hold the recruitment?
I still have a chance to join Gasco or not?

I hope any one can answer my question. Thank you


----------



## Stevesolar

Zafran1609 said:


> Dear AAlHos1970,
> 
> My name is Zafran, Indonesian. I need your help or any one in this forum to answer my question.
> 
> I got selected in Gasco on October 2015, all document submitted on October 2015 to procees employment visa.
> And then I got notification that my TAWTEEN clearance and security clearance are done on 28 February 2016.
> Then file sent for Management approval (By Sect Head, Department Head, VP, SVPs, and CEO)
> 
> but today I got notification from agency that all recruitment in ADNOC company wnt on HOLD.
> 
> Any body know why they hold the recruitment? and
> How long they will hold the recruitment?
> I still have a chance to join Gasco or not?
> 
> I hope any one can answer my question. Thank you


Hi,
Regularly visit the website linked below and when you see oil prices rise for three months and get above $60 per barrel - then you might see some changes in recruitment patterns from the oil producers.
In the meantime - I don't see any changes.
BBC NEWS | Business | Market Data | Commodities | LIFFE Ice Euro Exchange ICEEUR | Brent Crude Oil Future BRN
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Zafran1609

Thanks Steve...


----------



## YBUR

Just i received an email.my security clearance approved.i wait only one month

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbalasub

Hi All,
I have applied 2 times employment visa for Abudhabi through my company..both the time it was rejected ...mentioned that my name is in blacklist & due to security reason.Am first time traveller to Uae.please advise how to clear this?Help me on this

Regards,
Rajeshkumar


----------



## Aussie_G

Just wanted to share my security clearance was just approved last Thursday. what was meant to be a 1-3 week process took 2 months. As per HR, the UAE government has changed the process to a longer one because of its emiratization campaign. The government thoroughly wanted to make sure no one locally had the same skill set as I do. starting at the end of this month....


----------



## bundesrepublik

Aussie_G said:


> Just wanted to share my security clearance was just approved last Thursday. what was meant to be a 1-3 week process took 2 months. As per HR, the UAE government has changed the process to a longer one because of its emiratization campaign. The government thoroughly wanted to make sure no one locally had the same skill set as I do. starting at the end of this month....


hmmm Not really, SC has nothing to do with these things. Are 100% Australian or born outside of Australia/have Arabic-Iranian background? :confused2:


----------



## high_aimer

*Security Clearance taking ages*

Current Status:
Labour job offer signed and returned. HR applied for the Job offer approval from Labour before they could apply for the entry permit. 

Nationality: Dual national (British/Pak)

I was advised after a week that my application will go through security clearance due to my dual nationality. It has been a month since and nobody seems to know how long would it take or what are they checking for.

Job is at a manager level in a well established large scale private sector employer in Dubai.

Anybody else in the similar situation?


----------



## Stevesolar

bundesrepublik said:


> hmmm Not really, SC has nothing to do with these things. Are 100% Australian or born outside of Australia/have Arabic-Iranian background? :confused2:


Hi,
As far as I understand the term "security clearance" - when applied to UAE government jobs involves a two part process - one part is the security element that looks at your family history, criminal record etc. and the second part is the approval from the committee that checks whether your job is only able to be done by an expat or whether there are suitable Emirati candidates to fill the role.
Different process for private companies - more focused on the "security" element.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## high_aimer

Stevesolar said:


> ...
> Different process for private companies - more focused on the "security" element.


Thanks Steve.

For private companies, any idea at which stage of the overall process this "security clearance" takes place? Is it after the labor offer has been signed by the employee and before an entry permit is issued??


----------



## Stevesolar

high_aimer said:


> Thanks Steve.
> 
> For private companies, any idea at which stage of the overall process this "security clearance" takes place? Is it after the labor offer has been signed by the employee and before an entry permit is issued??


Hi,
I understand it is when the company applies for the work visa - with the documents provided by the candidate.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ihthisham

Actually i was shortlisted for job in a semi governmnt company in abudhabi 3 months back and since now security clearance(tawteen council) is going on.
Guy anyone pls help.How long would it take to complete secrty clrnc.


----------



## mv5869

Does anyone know what the security clearance actually looks for?

I'm British born and raised. British/Irish parents. My wife is Colombian born, with dual nationality (has a British passport and a Colombian passport). I'm hoping it's all fairly straightforward?


----------



## Stevesolar

mv5869 said:


> Does anyone know what the security clearance actually looks for?
> 
> I'm British born and raised. British/Irish parents. My wife is Colombian born, with dual nationality (has a British passport and a Colombian passport). I'm hoping it's all fairly straightforward?


Hi,
It is mostly for government owned company jobs in Abu Dhabi and looks at family history and origins as well as other undisclosed databases.
For government jobs, I understand there is also a requirement to check whether the role can be filled by a UAE National - as obviously they get preference for government roles.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood

FWIW, having been through the Dubai residency process and am currently going through the AD process, then quite apart from security clearance, the AD process takes weeks and weeks longer.

Its a PITA as the AD process seems entirely sequential whereas Dubai allows things to happen in parallel. With attested certificates already done, the best i had in Dubai was 48 hours from arrival to residency. Thats arrive, hand over paperwork, sign labour contract, do medicals and 48 hours after first passport handed over, the guy had the residency stamp in his passport - and his medical coverage cards.

I'm currently at 21 days and being told it'll be another 10 days before I am able to start.

If the security clearance process is anything like ordinary residence processes, its no wonder its slow and unpredictable. 

Next major contract here and I'm opening a new office in Dubai and relocating back if I have to hire anyone


----------



## Souvik

Hi,

I recently got a verbal offer (09.06.16) from a government company in Dubai. Till 30th june i was told its in process for taking approvals and would take time. My query is:

1. How much time it will take approx.?
2. What are the chances that they might offer it to an Emirati? Btw, I am Chartered Accountant with 5 years of Post qualification Experience and the job offer is for a Finance role.

Will be waiting for your answers guys!


----------



## ellebana

Aussie_G said:


> Just wanted to share my security clearance was just approved last Thursday. what was meant to be a 1-3 week process took 2 months. As per HR, the UAE government has changed the process to a longer one because of its emiratization campaign. The government thoroughly wanted to make sure no one locally had the same skill set as I do. starting at the end of this month....


in my case..i am selected in employers interview last April and told to submit the necessary requirements for the CID process..I didnt receive yet any update regarding it..it took 2 months and didnt receive it yet


----------



## harry1

high_aimer said:


> Current Status:
> Labour job offer signed and returned. HR applied for the Job offer approval from Labour before they could apply for the entry permit.
> 
> Nationality: Dual national (British/Pak)
> 
> I was advised after a week that my application will go through security clearance due to my dual nationality. It has been a month since and nobody seems to know how long would it take or what are they checking for.
> 
> Job is at a manager level in a well established large scale private sector employer in Dubai.
> 
> Anybody else in the similar situation?


Yes, I am. Brit born and raised but of Indian origin. Did you manage to get everything sorted?

So far I've been waiting around a month. Will be working for a private sector company in Dubai.


----------



## wfcp

I went through several of the almost 40 pages on this page, and I am still a bit confused, so I would like to ask some questions:

(1) Is it fair to assume that between 2013 and now (2016) the Security Clearances are much faster? In 2013 people were complaining of as much as 5 months, while more recently I read about several weeks? Did it speed up?

(2) Is the position advertised on the Taw Teen Council before the offer is issued to the applicant? Always? Sometimes? Can they give a formal offer before they do the Taw Teen Council thing, or can they only do it after?

(3) Somewhere, I read that they sometimes do the Security Clearance before the formal offer is submitted? Is this correct? Or will they only do the SC after the formal offer was issued and accepted by the candidate? 

(4) It would help a lot if you could advise what kind of document did you need to submit to your employer for the SC and VISA process? I would like to go for holidays, and I don't even know what I need to prepare in case they ask while I travel.

(5) The HR mentioned some documents need to be attested? How do you attest an education certificate for example? Can you get your embassy stamp on it or notary stamp? Does it need to be translated from German to English or only stamped?

Thanks!


----------



## dheyanxs

*Security clearance*

almost 1 month and my security clearance still on process...
the company said that the process a little bit slow due to vacation day in abu dhabi


----------



## Bobndebs1959

Hi all, I have recieved my Security Clearance and am on my way shortly.
The whole processhas taken a total of 10 months from Interview to arrival, The security clearance took around 4 months of that, but I am told it was because of a change in the system, and then Ramadan in the middle. So if you are waiting, be patient!!
By the way, from Security Clearance Approval to actually travelling will have taken less than 4 weeks!! Cheers


----------



## Ineedmorepatience

Hi Bob,

Congratulations ! Good to hear that somebody finally got their clearance . 
I'm still waiting for mine, it has been 7 months now from when they have submitted my paperwork . 
I heard there was a problem in the whole process but seems like they picking up the work again. 
May i asked you what company you will work for and what your position will be ? 
Praying the wait is over soon . 
Wish you all the best in your new job !


----------



## Bobndebs1959

Hi, I am going to work with AMMROC in Abu Dhabi. As a point to note, my original security clearance paperwork went in on 17th April, but with the change they requested more documents than originally submitted which took a while to get. I must also say that AMMROC e mailed me every couple of weeks throughout the process just to update me and keep me informed. Good luck with yours. Cheers


----------



## Ineedmorepatience

Hi,
First, thanks for the reply and congrats on getting your clearance! I also received an offer from AMMROC and have been waiting for my security clearance since April. Was your SC finished on September 30 when you posted or earlier?

I have also received emails every couple of weeks stating that the SC is still in process, and that all recent candidates were experiencing the same delays. So I am encouraged that your post could mean that the delays are finally over. Can you tell me who you worked with in AMMROC HR? 

Also, is your position technical or administrative? Mine is administrative....not sure if the nature of the job would slow down the SC process. Thanks a lot for your help! It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bobndebs1959

Hi again. Firstly, my clearance came through just last week, then my date to move was requested. From my SC to actual move date will be 4 weeks and 1 day, so fairly quick.
I am an Aircraft Tech, so dealt with the Technical Recruitment HR.
As I say, my initial interview, to actual arrival in AD will have been exactly 10 months.
Good luck with your clearance, we may well meet on the ground soon. Cheers


----------



## LetsGoNow

Hey guys, firstly congrats to Bobndebs1959, may be a sign of good things to come for the rest of us and our security clearances. I also submitted my documents for SC in April, and it seems there are numerous candidates who have done the same, I guess we just have to keep our fingers crossed and pray for the best.


----------



## wfcp

Once you get the SC and sign the contract, what are the next steps they need to do in order to get you come there? Do they issue you some invitation letter, or do they request the visa for you, or what is the procedure? (assuming you are living abroad and moving to AD). 

P.S. Once in Abu Dhabi airport, do you proceed normally like other visitors, or do you go to some special counter to get the work permit stamp? Or do you get the tourist stamp first? Once you in the country with the right stamp, do you go to work in the next day (or days) or do you still have to do something, like going to immigration or police?


----------



## LetsGoNow

Hey wfcp,

The company you'll be working for will issue you an entry visa that is valid for 30 days once you enter the country. During that time the company will apply on your behalf a residence visa where you will be required to carry out a medical and etc. It is rather straight forward and HR would guide you along the way. Can I ask which company will you be working for? Recent posts have been from individuals being recruited my Ammroc including myself.


----------



## Bobndebs1959

wfcp said:


> Once you get the SC and sign the contract, what are the next steps they need to do in order to get you come there? Do they issue you some invitation letter, or do they request the visa for you, or what is the procedure? (assuming you are living abroad and moving to AD).
> 
> P.S. Once in Abu Dhabi airport, do you proceed normally like other visitors, or do you go to some special counter to get the work permit stamp? Or do you get the tourist stamp first? Once you in the country with the right stamp, do you go to work in the next day (or days) or do you still have to do something, like going to immigration or police?


Hi wfcp, my interview, paperwork and contract were all signed and submitted first. Then I had to wait for Tawteen Approval ( Works Council) then I had to wait for SC, that was the longest part.
As soon as I got my SC ( 3 days later) I was issued a temporary Permit to Enter and Work Permit, this is valid for 30 days. The Company will arrange my Medical, ID and Resident Permit once I arrive.
I then was asked to give them a date on which I would be ready to move,mi gave them that and two days later I received my Air Ticket, Visa/ Work Permit and Hotel Booking for 1 Month.
I could have travelled a week earlier but had my sons wedding this last weekend so chose to travel next Friday.
Once again I must say, HR at AMMROC have been very good, regularly staying in touch and then once able, dealing with the process very quickly. 
I hope you get sorted soon. 
Cheers


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi

took me 34 days as well from my last job, sometimes employers purposely do this just to irritate employees.


----------



## Souvik

Souvik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got a verbal offer (09.06.16) from a government company in Dubai. Till 30th june i was told its in process for taking approvals and would take time. My query is:
> 
> 1. How much time it will take approx.?
> 2. What are the chances that they might offer it to an Emirati? Btw, I am Chartered Accountant with 5 years of Post qualification Experience and the job offer is for a Finance role.
> 
> Will be waiting for your answers guys!


Got the offer on 2nd Nov. Ist round interview on 26th April and final offer on 2nd Nov..phew!


----------



## warraboy23

Hi

Im new to this forum's and i just read this thread about applications for security clearance.. well i find out that im not the only one whos waiting for so long to receive this SC to work for a govt firm..
ive been waiting for almost 6 weeks now for the SC. and also what i provide the company for my papers are just scan copy but my credentials is attested by the UAE embassy back in my country before i went here. so this is the most enduring part of all.. waiting for the SC to be released..

congrats to those who got it and endured it.. 

cheerzz..


----------



## Вилотије

Hello everyone,

new on this forum with same problem - security clearance.

I am in the process of going to AD and in this moment, company submitted all documents for my SC, stating it will take 10 days or more (?). As I read quite a lot on this forum, and some other, it is starting to worry me as by your experience it takes months ....

Company is private and dealing with facilities management (not any oil/gas or govt branch).
I have been to Dubai twice, in last couple of years, staying from week to one month, without making any problem...

Is there any average waiting time for someone coming from Europe?

I have also learned that most complicated procedure (longest) is for AD?

Thanks for reply, as I am getting quite itchy during this waiting period.

Cheers!


----------



## wha

Not sure, but hopefully it won't take long if it is not oil or gov job. Mine took 2-3 months, a colleague from Belgium even more. It's hard to tell. You just have to wait it out.

HTH


----------



## Вилотије

wha said:


> Not sure, but hopefully it won't take long if it is not oil or gov job. Mine took 2-3 months, a colleague from Belgium even more. It's hard to tell. You just have to wait it out.
> 
> HTH


Thanks Wha,

as I can see, what you are quoting (2-3 months) is really some average for SC waiting.

And I was hoping to get it before Ramadan, at end of this month....

That saying, looks like that what they are telling (10 days or little bit more) don't have anything to do with real life!!


----------



## Вилотије

Just update for anyone who might be interested.

I have received my SC after 4 weeks, and company is working only for government.

Thanks for all replies.


----------



## femi92

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It is mostly for government owned company jobs in Abu Dhabi and looks at family history and origins as well as other undisclosed databases.
> For government jobs, I understand there is also a requirement to check whether the role can be filled by a UAE National - as obviously they get preference for government roles.
> Cheers
> Steve


hi steve,

Would like to know how long does security approval takes?My husband got offer from military based gov. company in abu dhabu. Still waiting for SC. Does is get approved during ramadan? Usually when does it get approved?


----------



## northernlad

I work for semi government, and British, and had mine approved in 2 days during Ramadan.
Its really the luck of the draw I'm afraid........


----------



## muakingdom

Hi guys,

I have a question with regards to the type to documents requested for clearance? Do they ask for original academic certificates? Do they require all or the latest completed pass certificates? I am struggling to find my Bachelors degree so need to know if I need to apply for a duplicate before it is requested? In addition, what other documents should I have ready? Your advise would really help. Thanks


----------



## expatkam

Hey everyone,

i have a question please, a few actually, if anyone has been through the same situation as i am currently, it would be useful for us to share our experiences. I'll start with the main question first then share some clarifications below. Can it happen that an employer extends an official job offer (basically a detailed contract meeting the criteria of MOHRE/formal/on letterhead) and then for some reason stalls the following work permit/visa procedures with the purpose of ultimate revocation of the offer? by just saying that the visa application was denied after some time for example... 

details and context of the situation:

-application for a position on company's website/video chat interviews/job offer received some time later
-offer accepted and contract signed (only by myself, i don't have a copy of the contract with both my and my employer's signatures on it... is that in accordance with certain laws in abu dhabi? What does it mean for the legality and validity of the contract? Why hasn't the contract been signed by the employer?)
-after that i was asked to send a copy of my passport, a photo, academic credentials (college degree) and to complete security forms (issued by the free zone where the company is headquartered, abu dhabi) and also to fill in an employment visa application form 

Since then, more than a month ago, i received no informative feedback and absolutely no details about what's going on and why the work permit approval and visa application are taking so long. I was informed that they haven't applied yet for the visa after all this time, which made this whole situation seem suspicious to me...all i'm told when i call is it's a process and that i will be informed when it's done. my questions to HR on the phone regarding possible waiting time were dodged multiple times, and my emails to them and calls not answered 


in this situation, especially when they say they haven't even applied for the visa yet, i found my self left with only one possible scenario, which is they are probably not applying for the employment visa and they are trying to subtly back away from the offer for some internal reason...or is this only the stress of waiting putting imaginary thoughts in my head?? I don't know...

what do you think guys? Has anyone been through or heard of an experience like this? Any HR professionals here? Your thoughts and suggestions will be so appreciated


----------



## teacher100

Hi all, 

I'm an Irish teacher who was working in a school in Abu Dhabi since August 2017. My visa has been a constant problem to obtain even though 25 other Irish teachers in the same school obtained theirs from mid October to late November. I came home for the winter break and was fined 4,383 dirhams. The principal of the school did say I would be fined 400 because I overstayed 4 days.

I was due to come back on the 4th of January but my school contacted me and said the PRO has advised me not to because my visa was still in process pending security clearance. So I have been waiting the last 3 weeks and nothing has happened! The security clearance procedure has been going on now for the last 3 months!


----------



## siddharth2422

Any new updates on the SC process in 2018? 
Anyone can also advise on SC for Defence companies?


----------



## HanBar

Hi all,

Waiting for two months for the SC and no news (job in Abu Dhabi). How about you ?

Thanks


----------



## siddharth2422

Hi HanBar,

The same as me. I am also waiting for 2 months and the job is in Abu Dhabi. 
PM me to discuss. 

Thanks


----------



## HanBar

Hi, do you have any idea about the current delays of SC in Abu dhabi


----------



## siddharth2422

No, I don't have any idea on why these delays. It's a test of patience, to be honest, this long wait. 
By the way, which sector are you going to work in? And have they made you an offer?


----------



## HanBar

I am spanish work in IT. No offer yet and it's a governmental entity. What about you ?


----------



## siddharth2422

I am an Indian based in Italy. Same for me, no offer yet and it's a Government entity. The sector is Defence.


----------



## siddharth2422

HanBar,
Do you have any news?


----------



## HanBar

Hi still no. And you ?


----------



## siddharth2422

Nothing from my side either. Anyone can help us in understanding currently why its taking so long. ?


----------



## twowheelsgood

HanBar said:


> No offer yet and it's a governmental entity


If you havent even got an offer yet, how would they be getting Security Clearance ?

Offers usually arrive 'subject to security clearance' and the offer would require they to have an agreed Quota with the Ministry of Labour. 

I'd bet they haven't actually even got any agreed quote to make an offer against, as they are a public sector body which is being told to reduce size and cost and to get rid of ex-pats.

Are you dealing with the end client directly, or a middle man/company ?


----------



## siddharth2422

Hi Twowheelsgood,
I am dealing directly with the end client i.e the company. They themselves called me for the job and advised me after interview that offer will come but we need security clearance. As they belive that the offer is no use if you cannot get the sc.


----------



## twowheelsgood

siddharth2422 said:


> Hi Twowheelsgood,
> I am dealing directly with the end client i.e the company. They themselves called me for the job and advised me after interview that offer will come but we need security clearance. As they belive that the offer is no use if you cannot get the sc.


Thats good - congratulations.At least you know its not a middleman getting in the way.

Our business has delays of between three days and five weeks for western candidates, largely driven by a bureaucracy which needs chasing every day. Last month we had issues where someone in the Ministries had made a mistake and allocated two case numbers to applications and their system got stuck for weeks until someone more senior approved delating one of them.

Unfortunately all you can do is wait and hope the company PRO is chasing every day.


----------



## siddharth2422

Hi Twowheelsgood,
I am chasing them and the reply is still the same that its in process. The exact words that they used are " External Approvals". The company is a government-owned defence company. I write them once in 2 weeks but more than that, i fear that they might start getting irritated. Don't know. Its my first experience with ME jobs. 
thanks


----------



## siddharth2422

@hanBar
Did you receive anything yet?


----------



## arv17

Hi siddharth2422, hanBar,
Did you receive your clearance? I have been waiting for 3.5 months now with no update!


----------



## siddharth2422

No I haven’t received anything yet. For me
Now over 5 months and no updates. Which company? What sector? Thanks Sid


----------



## Essa1234

Can someone help me please. My first SC got denied in August for unknown reasons. So you must wait 6 months until ur employer can apply for another one. Th 6 months is now up and my employer applied for a new one beginning of February. How long do I have to wait? This is driving me insane I just didn’t think it would take sooooo long


----------



## arv17

siddharth2422 said:


> No I haven’t received anything yet. For me
> Now over 5 months and no updates. Which company? What sector? Thanks Sid


Has been 4 months now in my case. Semi-gov company with some involvement in defense. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## siddharth2422

arv17 said:


> siddharth2422 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven’t received anything yet. For me
> Now over 5 months and no updates. Which company? What sector? Thanks Sid
> 
> 
> 
> Has been 4 months now in my case. Semi-gov company with some involvement in defense.
Click to expand...

I have been recently told the job is on hold and they will contact me once the have updates. Thats it. Seems like a lost cause?


----------



## Essa1234

Someone help me answer my question please!!!!


----------



## arv17

siddharth2422 said:


> I have been recently told the job is on hold and they will contact me once the have updates. Thats it. Seems like a lost cause?


Oh! Hope the situation turns around positively for you.. I don't know much about how the gov. companies work..

@Essa: I don't think anybody can provide a clear-cut answer.. From what I have gathered in this forum, it depends on the role for which they hired you, your background (nationality, experience, etc.) and your employer.. Just as an indicator, we have been waiting for 4-5 months now since the documents were submitted for clearance..


----------



## Essa1234

Ok I understand. reading these forums hasn’t got me even more worried. As I’ve been rejected once I’m so scared of my outcome


----------



## Essa1234

Has***


----------



## Essa1234

Does anyone have any updates??? I’m still waiting for mine it’s been almost 7 weeks I think. I see myself waiting for a longgg time


----------



## xav2019

My clearance application is submitted on the week beginning 19th August. Still Waiting.


----------



## Great.rc

To [email protected] this is Chandra from Dubai ,I found your post in this platform actually I am in some situation of you about job in government entity in al Ain I was interviewed in second week September and immediately they give the oral offer and said to wait 15 day for writing offer then now it November they not yet come back ...I called them twice but they said you are selected and it's in approval process .... What can I do now I have an offer from Saudi but it's not much great like this one but ...Is it waiting is worth? Please tell me your experience


----------



## Den123

Are there still cases that goes up to months for waiting??
It's been 3 weeks now and still waiting for my SC. 
Ughhh, Hoping it was not rejected.


----------



## Saluka18

Den123 said:


> Are there still cases that goes up to months for waiting??
> It's been 3 weeks now and still waiting for my SC.
> Ughhh, Hoping it was not rejected.


How long did it take for your SC to be processed?


----------



## psychopomp1

Hi,
Sorry to revive an old thread but just wanted to ask if there's anyone else in a similar position to me: I've been waiting for the last 5 and a half months for Abu Dhabi SC and still no news. This is working for ADNOC Onshore (direct), SC was applied for in May 2021. Is anyone else currently waiting for 5+ months for their SC? Its very frustrating, to put it mildly.
Cheers


----------



## psychopomp1

psychopomp1 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to revive an old thread but just wanted to ask if there's anyone else in a similar position to me: I've been waiting for the last 5 and a half months for Abu Dhabi SC and still no news. This is working for ADNOC Onshore (direct), SC was applied for in May 2021. Is anyone else currently waiting for 5+ months for their SC? Its very frustrating, to put it mildly.
> Cheers


Finally got my UAE Security Clearance today, took nearly 7 months!!! LOL Next stage is getting my UAE work visa, which I believe should be relatively quick. For those who are also in the same boat waiting for UAE security clearance, you will need to be very very patient.


----------



## Brummagum

psychopomp1 said:


> Finally got my UAE Security Clearance today, took nearly 7 months!!! LOL Next stage is getting my UAE work visa, which I believe should be relatively quick. For those who are also in the same boat waiting for UAE security clearance, you will need to be very very patient.


Well done psychop! 

Same situation as you 6 months ago... I guess I'll wait until June 2022!


----------



## durgesh

psychopomp1 said:


> Finally got my UAE Security Clearance today, took nearly 7 months!!! LOL Next stage is getting my UAE work visa, which I believe should be relatively quick. For those who are also in the same boat waiting for UAE security clearance, you will need to be very very patient.


Hi, sorry for replying on such an old thread. Actually I just wanted to check if you were in UAE during these 7 months or in your home country?


----------



## psychopomp1

durgesh said:


> Hi, sorry for replying on such an old thread. Actually I just wanted to check if you were in UAE during these 7 months or in your home country?


In home country.


----------



## techwizard2022

Hi guys I received a verbal offer from a semi-government company after an interview with the directors. It’s week 3 and I’m currently still waiting for a job offer letter/ security clearance documents. I asked for an update and they said they are in the process of moving application forward and getting necessary approvals. Just wondering how long did it take you guys to receive any correspondence back after interview? Also what does it mean waiting for approvals.


----------



## vHASHEM

techwizard2022 said:


> Hi guys I received a verbal offer from a semi-government company after an interview with the directors. It’s week 3 and I’m currently still waiting for a job offer letter/ security clearance documents. I asked for an update and they said they are in the process of moving application forward and getting necessary approvals. Just wondering how long did it take you guys to receive any correspondence back after interview? Also what does it mean waiting for approvals.


Did you receive the SC and how long it took


----------



## techwizard2022

vHASHEM said:


> Did you receive the SC and how long it took


I assume I did as they are now sorting out my visa. I’m flying out on Monday and starting work on 10 October!!


----------



## vHASHEM

techwizard2022 said:


> I assume I did as they are now sorting out my visa. I’m flying out on Monday and starting work on 10 October!!


 Congrats but in total how long it took in weeks???


----------



## vHASHEM

Brummagum said:


> Well done psychop!
> 
> Same situation as you 6 months ago... I guess I'll wait until June 2022!


Any updates?


----------



## techwizard2022

vHASHEM said:


> Congrats but in total how long it took in weeks???


So I had my interview on the 12th August. Then got an offer on the 14th September. I signed and sent back the employment contract on the 16th. 

Then had an onboarding call couple days ago. Flying out on 26th starting work on 10th October. 

The process might have been quicker in my case because they said they needed me pretty much immediately. If there’s no rush that’s probably why certain clearances take longer. (I’m assuming.)


----------



## djagz4822

is it normal for a company to ask for documents for security clearance even before a job offer is sent?


----------



## techwizard2022

djagz4822 said:


> is it normal for a company to ask for documents for security clearance even before a job offer is sent?


Yeah. Thats what happened to me they asked for all the documents before giving the job offer.


----------



## djagz4822

techwizard2022 said:


> Yeah. Thats what happened to me they asked for all the documents before giving the job offer.


Is that before the security clearance was granted or when you submitted the docs 

I find this wierd


----------

